# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الاثنين 2 يناير

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاثنين 2 يناير 2017

صحيفة الصدى:
&المريخ يعود للتدريبات غدا بمشاركة عاشور
&جبرة:اعمل بانسجام تام مع هاى
&الفريق عبدالله :الحديث عن إقالة الالمانى عمل تخريبى

صحيفة الزعيم :
& جبرة: المريخ يعتمد على أسلوب يوفنتوس الايطالي واتلتيكو الأسباني
& الأحمر يعود إلى تدريباته غداً.. يشد الرحال إلى بورتسودان بالجمعة والسكندري يكون بعثته للسودان
& أندية الدوري تسمي ممثليها في اللجنة التمهيدية وقطاع العضوية يعقد أولى جلساته اليوم الاثنين

صحيفة الزاوية :
&المربخ يطلب رسميا تسويق مبارياتة فى الممتاز
&حاتم عبدالغفار:الالمانى هاى منح عاشور اذنا بالسفر &والارهاق سبب الراحة السلبية
&اجتماع ساخن بين الاتحاد والأندية
&الهلال يبحث عن فوز معنوى قبل العودة للخرطوم
&المريخ يتدرب غدا تحت إشراف جبرة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طبيب المريخ: عنكبة يحتاج لثلاثة اسابيع للعودة



 



يخضع الجهاز الطبي للمريخ مهاجم  الفريق محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة لفحوصات طبية جديدة اليوم الاثنين من أجل  تحديد موعد العملية التي سيخضع لها اللاعب لازالة تشوه في القدم تسبب في  حرمانه من المشاركة مع الفريق في الفترة الماضية، من جهته أكد الدكتور علاء  الدين يس رئيس القطاع الطبي بالمريخ أن إصابة اللاعب عنكبة ليست مقلقة  مبيناً أن اللاعب سيكون في حاجة لثلاثة أسابيع للعلاج ومن ثم يعود للمشاركة  مع زملائه بصورة طبيعية في المرحلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤدي أول تدريباته بعد العودة غداً






 ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم

 يعود المريخ لمزاولة تمارينه الإعدادية  ويجري أول حصصه التدريبية بعد العودة للخرطوم قادما من معسكر خارجي طويل  بدأه بتركيا واختتمه بقطر وسيشرف المدرب العام فاروق جبرة على المران نسبة  لغياب الألماني أنتوني هاي الذي غادر لبلاده بإذن من مجلس الإدارة ومن  المتوقع أن يشهد التدريب مشاركة عاشور الأدهم الذي يتوقع وصوله مساء اليوم  بعد إجازة قصيرة منحها له الجهاز الفني لمعاودة أسرته.
وسيوالي الأحمر تدريباته بصورة يومية قبل المغادرة لبورتسودان الجمعة  القادم استعدادا لمواجهة الإتحاد السكندري على شرف كاس السياحة والتسوق يوم  الأحد المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إحتفالية رواد المريخ بالذكرى ( 61 ) لإستقلال السودان

 خاص : موقع المريخ اليوم 
 متابعة : أحمد دراج 
  إحتفالية مبسطة وأنيقة أقامها رواد نادي المريخ بالذكرى ( 61 ) لإستقلال  السودان بدار نادي المريخ وسط حضور مميز للرواد وعشاق ومحبي نادي المريخ  وسط فقرات ممتعة بدأت بالقرأن القرأن الكريم وتلاه القارئ ( طارق بنان ) ثم  كانت هنالك كلمات في حق الوطن والإستقلال مع سرد التفاصيل التاريخية  لإستقلال السودان كانت مع الإعلامي الشاب وعضو ألترس مونس ( أيمن الكناني )  والذي قام أيضا بدور تقديم البرنامج الساهر والذي بدأ عقب صلاة العشاء ومن  ثم كان هنالك فاصل غنائي متبادل مع الثنائي الجميل ( التاج البلولة - حسين  الروبي ) الذين أبدعوا وأمتعوا الحضور الذين تجاوبوا معهم وتخللت الفواصل  الغنائية كلمة لرواد نادي المريخ ألقاها ( عادل محمد نور ) وكلمة أخرى لأحد  رواد النادي ومشجع المريخ ( حسن أحمد حسن ) وكلمة للإعلام المريخي ( عدلان  يوسف ) وكلمات في حق الوطن لرواد نادي المريخ ( أحمد الدويم - أنجلو أكوت )  وكانت الفقرة الرئيسية هي فقرة الطورتة والتي قامت بتقطيعها ( عائشة  سليمان توتا ) ووقف بجانبها ( أنجلو - البصري عيسى ) وهما يحملان علم  السودان ويلوحان به في تمازج وتآخي وبجانبهما كذلك ( كروجر - وبدر ) وهما  يحملان علم المريخ مع مشاركة ألترس ألمبيوس مونس بالأهازيج التي ألهبت  الحماس وأكدت إستعداد مونس للموسم الجديد ومن خلفهم كذلك بقية التنظيمات  والروابط التشجيعية .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كشف حاتم عبد الغفار نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ عن أسباب منح  اللاعبين راحة لمدة 48 ساعة عقب عودة بعثة الفريق من قطر أمس الأول السبت  وقال حاتم إن الإرهاق الذي تعرض له اللاعبون جراء اللعب المتواصل في معسكري  الفريق بانطاليا والدوحة والذي استمر لمدة أربعين يوماً ولذلك كان لابد أن  يتم منح اللاعبين راحة لمدة 48 ساعة حتى يعودوا للتدريبات بالخرطوم في  وضعية مريحة والاستعداد بالشكل المطلوب للاستحقاقات الصعبة التي تنتظر  الأحمر في الموسم الجديد، وذكر حاتم عبد الغفار أن المصري عاشور الأدهم  سيصل الخرطوم خلال الساعات المقبلة للانخراط في معسكر الفريق بالعاصمة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جناح المريخ بمعرض شارع النيل الخرطوم بمناسبة الذكرى ( 61 ) لإستقلال السودان

 خاص : موقع المريخ اليوم 
 متابعة : أحمد دراج
  تابع ( موقع المريخ اليوم ) مشاركة نادي المريخ أفراح البلاد بالذكرى ( 61  ) لإستقلال السودان وذلك بشارع النيل بالخرطوم أمام قاعة الصداقة والتي  تقيمها ولاية الخرطوم ووزارة الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم وذلك تحت  رعاية والي الخرطوم ووزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم.
 وإنطلق  فعاليات المعرض صباح اليوم الأحد الأول من يناير وجذب جناح المريخ بالمعرض  الكثيرين من الزوار وحظي  بإهتمام مسئولي الدولة وكانت أبرز الزيارات  اللواء ( عبدالرحمن الصادق المهدي ) مساعد رئيس الجمهورية ووالى ولاية  الخرطوم الفريق اول ركن ( مهندس عبدالرحيم محمد حسين)  ووزير الشباب  والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم ( اليسع الصديق التاج ) والامين العام لولاية  الخرطوم ومجموعات مهولة من الزوار الذي أبدوا إنبهارهم بجناح المريخ مع  التعامل الرائع والأنيق من مشرفي معرض المريخ.
 والجدير بالذكر أن  جناح المريخ بلمعرض تحت إشراف القطاع الثقافي بنادي المريخ والذي يترأسه  الأستاذ هاشم الذبير وبمشاركة حفيدات سيدة فرح .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة التعبئة المريخية تجتمع لرسم خارطة طريق الموسم وللتجهيز للرحلة السنوية

 خاص : موقع المريخ اليوم 
 متابعة : أحمد دراج
 محضر وقرارات اجتماع المكتب التنفيذي للتعبئة 
  تفيد متابعات ( موقع المريخ اليوم ) إستعدادات تنظيمات وروابط ومجموعات  المريخ للموسم الجديد حت يتثنى لهم الوقوف خلف المريخ محليا وخارجيا ونقف  هذه المرة مع أحد هذه التنظيمات وهي لجنة التعبئة المريخية والتي عقد  المكتب التنفيذي لها اجتماعه الدوري ظهر الاحد الءول من يناير من العام  الجديد 2017م بمطاعم جكن هاوس بالخرطوم تحت ضيافه الاستاذ حيدر برتاوي  وتوصل الاجتماع للقرارت التاليه :
 1. تحويل تبرع شيخ العرب علي حامد  الفادني لشراء فرقه موسيقيه كامله من الصين ويصرف ماتبقي من المبلغ لشراء  فنائل من الصين ايضا حتي تظهر التعبئه بمظهر يتناسب ومكانتها في المدرجات  الحمراء وتكليف سعاده العميد مكي ونيازي عمر حمد بهذا الملف .
 2.  قرر الاجتماع بالاجماع عدم مشاركه اي عضوء في الرابطه المركزيه المزعم  قيامها وذلك لايمان المجتمعين بان المريخ الان يعيش افضل واجمل وانضر ايامه  وان تكوين الرابطه المركزيه سيكون القنبله الموقوته والتي ستقضي علي كل  هذا الاستقرار .
 3. الزام كل الأعضاء المنتمين لتعبئه باحضار صورتين  فوتغرافيتين لعمل بطاقه التعبئه الممغنطه بتبرع من رئس اللجنه جلال  عبدالماجد وتم تكليف الاخوان برتاوي وعادل محمد نور والدويم ونيازي بهذا  الملف علي ان يدفع اي عضوء مبلغ 50 جنيه اشتراك شهري.
 4. التزم الرئس جلال عبدالماجد بعمل لافتات جديده للجنه وبصوره حديثه تواكب الطفره التي ناملها في هذا العام .
 5. قام امين المال بتقديم شرح وافي لمنصرفات اللجنه وتمت اجازتها من قبل المجلس التنفيذي علي ان تناقش في اول اجتماع عام للجنه .
 6. ومع اشراقات العام الجديد تقرر ارجاع كل أعضاء التعبئه خارج القروب للقروب حتي يسهما في دفع عجله العمل لامام 
 وبعد ذلك تمت مناقشه رحله التعبئه السنويه لمدينه بتري وتم تكوين اللجان التاليه :
 1. لجنه تجهيز الموقع والساوند والتصوير وتم تكليف الاخوه في رابطه المريخ ببتري بهذا الامر .
 2. تكوين لجنه ماليه ولجنه مشتروات من الاخوان الدويم وابراهيم بتري وحاتم البحيري وعبده الزنجي والضرير .
 3. لجنه الدعوات وتضم حافظ وعبدالوكيل وعادل ومرتضي وسفاري .
 4. لجنه الضيافه والاستقبال وتضم برتاوي وشاكوش محمد عطاء والجزولي وعبدالله الصادق واستاذ اسعد .
 5. لجنه اعداد البرنامج والتوثيق وتضم سعاده اللواء النزير والعميد وحاج جلال ووالنعمه واحمد عثمان ابكر ودراج وعبدالخالق .
  6. تكوين لجنه عليا تشرف علي عمل كل هذه اللجان وتضم سعاده اللواء النزير  والعميد مكي وجلال عبدالماجد وهواري عثمان وايضا هذه اللجنه مكلفه بجلب  الدعم لرحله علما بان تكلفه الرحله الاوليه بلغت اكثر من عشرين مليون .
 وفي الختام سجل الاجتماع صوت شكر لاخ حيدر برتاوي علي حسن الضيافه 
 وكذلك سجل الاجتماع صوت شكر لاخ الفرضي حميده الذي تبرع بمايكرفون حديث للجنه.
 وكذلك صوت شكر لاخ البروف والذي تكبد المشاق واحضر الدرمزات من جمهوريه مصر العربيه.
 اما بخصوص اللجان المكونه اعلاه فانها مفتوحه لكل الأعضاء لانخراط فيها 
 *ونسال التوفيق والسداد* 
  مرتضي الشيخ ـ بتري
 الاميـــــن الـعــــام
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كشف حساب لمعسكر المريخ السوداني الخارجي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





عاد  فريق المريخ إلى السودان أمس السبت وسط استقبال جيد من مسؤوليه وجماهيره،  ذلك بعد فترة إعداد مكثفة بمدينة أنطاليا التركية والعاصمة القطرية الدوحة  للموسم الجديد 2017، وقد كشفت الفترة الإعدادية عن حقائق وأرقام.

في  الأول من ديسمبر 2016 وصل المريخ مدينة أنطاليا التركية ومكث بها حتى يوم  21 من ذات الشهر، وفي يوم 22 منه وصل الدوحة، وعاد إلى الخرطوم أمس السبت،  ليكون بذلك قد مكث شهرا كاملا خارج السودان.

خاض المريخ خلال معسكره الخارجي 8 مباريات ودية، منها 5 بمدينة أنطاليا و3 بالدوحة.

فاز  المريخ في مباراته الأولى بأنطاليا على فريق كوندو "درجة ثالثة" بأنطاليا  5-0، وفي الثانية على لارا درجة ثالثة ايضا 12-0، وهو فوز الأكبر في  الإعداد.

وفي مباراته الثالثة لعب دخل المريخ مرحلة المباريات القوية وفاز على أتاريو من الدوري الممتاز بكازاخستان 3-0.

ثم  تعرض يوم 17 ديسمبر/كانون الأول الماضي لخسارته الأولى وكانت من كايزر من  فرق المقدمة بالدوري الكازاخستاني بنتيجة 0-2، وختم تجاربه في تركيا  بالخسارة الثانية على التوالي من فريق تابول الكازاخستاني وهو من متصدري  دوري بلاده بنتيجة 1-2.

وفي معسكره بالدوحة فاز المريخ على المنتخب العسكري القطري 3-2، وعلى المرخية متصدر دوري الدرجة الثانية 2-0.

وختم مبارياته الدوحة بالفوز على الأهلي من دوري نجوم قطر 4-0.

أحرز  المريخ في 8 مباريات 22 هدفً، واستقبلت شباكه 6 أهداف، ومن أبرز هدافي  المريخ بكري المدينة "6 أهداف" وعنكبة "5 أهداف" ومحمد عبد الرحمن "3  أهداف"، ورمضان عجب "4 أهداف"وكليتشي "4 أهداف".

ويعتبر حارس المرمى عصام عبد الرحيم الحارس الاساسي للمريخ في فترة الإعداد حيث بدأ 5 مباريات أساسيا.

المباراة الأولى ضد كوندو شارك فيها فريقين بعدد 19 لاعبا وكان اللاعب الاساسي فيها الحارس عصام عبد الرحيم.

تشكيل  اللاعبين الأبرز الذي خرج به المريخ من معسكره الإعدادي يضم عصام عبد  الرحيم في المرمى، وفي الدفاع الإيفواري باسكال واوا، صلاح نمر، علي جعفر،  السماني الصاوي، محمد عبد الرحمن، وفي الوسط المدافع أمير كمال، المصري  عاشور الأدهم، النيجيري أودجو، إبراهيم جعفر، وفي صناعة اللعب النيجيري  كونلي وفي الهجوم بكري المدينة، رمضان عجب والنيجيري كليتشي.

وسيخوض المريخ بداية من يوم الثلاثاء المرحلة الرابعة والختامية من إعداده لموسم 2017 بملعبه بمدينة أم درمان.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جلال ابراهيم أبرز المستبعدين من الكشف الأفريقي للمريخ



يتوقع أن يكمل المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ الكشف الكامل للاعبين الذين سيرسلهم للاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم لاعتمادهم في قائمة الفريق المشاركة في دوري الأبطال في نسختها المقبلة، وسيختار المدرب 26 لاعباً فيما سيبعد أكثر من لاعب عن الكشف في مقدمتهم ثنائي المنتخب الوطني للشباب بغدادي وخالد النعسان لمشاركتهما مع المنتخب في نهائيات الأمم الأفريقية العام المقبل بزامبيا في حين برز اسم جلال ابراهيم المنتقل حديثاً للفرقة الحمراء ضمن المستبعدين من الكشف الأفريقي للأحمر في الموسم الجديد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤدي أول تدريباته بعد العودة غداً
المريخ يؤدي أول تدريباته بعد العودة غداً
ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم


يعود المريخ لمزاولة تمارينه الإعدادية ويجري أول حصصه التدريبية بعد  العودة للخرطوم قادما من معسكر خارجي طويل بدأه بتركيا واختتمه بقطر وسيشرف  المدرب العام فاروق جبرة على المران نسبة لغياب الألماني أنتوني هاي الذي  غادر لبلاده بإذن من مجلس الإدارة ومن المتوقع أن يشهد التدريب مشاركة  عاشور الأدهم الذي يتوقع وصوله مساء اليوم بعد إجازة قصيرة منحها له الجهاز  الفني لمعاودة أسرته.
وسيوالي الأحمر تدريباته بصورة يومية قبل المغادرة لبورتسودان الجمعة  القادم استعدادا لمواجهة الإتحاد السكندري على شرف كاس السياحة والتسوق يوم  الأحد المقبل.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جبرة المريخ ينتهج اسلوب يوفنتوس و اتلتيكو  

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال مدرب عام المريخ الكابتن فاروق جبرة ان المريخ  في طريقه للوصولى الى درجة عالية من الجاهزية الفنية و البدنية قبل انطلاقة  البطولات المحلية و العربية مبينا ان المريخ اصبح ينتهج اسلوب يوفنتوس  الايطالي و اتلتيكو مدريد و له بصمة بعد ان اصبح يلعب باسلوب جديد يختلف عن  الاسلوب الذي كان يلعب ب3ه في الفترة السابقة وناشد الانصار بالوقوف مع  الفريق محليا و دعمه من اجل الانتقال لافضل المراحل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي القرن يهدد تجربة المريخ المقترحة أمام العميد.. العقرب يشكر روابط الأحمر في الدوحة ويعد بموسم نموذجي



 

الخرطوم ــــ حافظ محمد أحمد

 حرص عدد من نجوم المريخ على إرسال  تحاياهم لمحبيهم عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي المختلفة، قبل مغادرة العاصمة  القطرية الدوحة وعودتهم إلى البلاد مساء أمس، وبعد فترة غياب طويلة عاد  بكري المدينة للظهور وحظي بالنصيب الأوفر من الاهتمام، وكان العقرب قد قدم  مردودا متميزا في الفترة الماضية، بينما واصل علاء الدين يوسف تغريداته  المتفردة، غير أنه حرص على تقديم التهنئة للوسط الرياضي والشعب السوداني  بأعياد الاستقلال.
العقرب يشكر روابط الصفوة في الدوحة ويعد بالأفضل
وبعد فترة غياب طويلة كان تركيزه منصبا على الإعداد عاد بكري المدينة  للظهور عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، وتقدم العقرب بالتهنئة للشعب السوداني  بأعياد الاستقلال وحرص على تقديم الشكر لروابط المريخ في الدوحة ووصفهم  بالصفوة، وذكر أن روابط مشجعي المريخ قامت بدور كبير في نجاح المعسكر،  وتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لهم، وبدا المهاجم السريع تغريدته بأبيات شعر رائعة،  وتمنى أن يستفيد الفريق من فترة الإعداد، وكان أكثر حرصا على الرد لمن  طالبوه بتقديم الأفضل وتقدم بالشكر لهم على دعمه، وتمنى أن يكون عند حسن  الظن به متمنيا التوفيق.
إبرا يهنئ ويودع الدوحة بمزاج عال 
من جانبه، ودع إبراهيم جعفر العاصمة القطرية الدوحة بمزاج عال من خلال نشر  صورة له وهو يحتسي كوبا من الشاي رفقة أحد أصدقائه، وهنأ إبرا الشعب  السوداني بأعياد الاستقلال وتمنى الظهور الجيد مع الفريق في مشواره المحلي  والخارجي، مشيدا بفترة الإعداد. إبرا الذي لم يظهر كثيرا في التجارب  التحضيرية يعتبر الموسم الحالي تحديا خاصا بالنسبة له بعد أن وجد الطريق  سالكة في الموسم الماضي، غير أنه ربما يعاني بشدة مع عاشور الأدهم وأمير  كمال وعلاء الدين يوسف بعد عودته.
فييرا يواصل تغريداته المتفردة 
ولا يغيب علاء الدين يوسف كثيرا عن (الفيس بوك) وواصل تغريداته التي تعكس  ثقافته العالية بمفرداته الأنيقة، وتمنى فييرا عاما جيدا للشعب السوداني  عموما.
علاء ستنتهي فترة إيقافه بعد عشرة أيام فقط، وسيواصل مع الفريق التدريبات  بعد أن يخضع لبرنامج على انفراد ليكون لائقا بعدها للمشاركة عقب مشاركته في  التدريبات الجماعية. غياب علاء عن بداية الموسم تبدو مؤكدة على الرغم من  أنه سيكون لائقا قانونيا للمشاركة في المباريات، ولكنه سيكون قد استوفى  إيقافه قبل 48 ساعة فقط من تجربة المريخ الثانية أمام الاتحاد السكندري في  الخرطوم، وهو أمر سيصعب مشاركته.
منجد النيل يحلم الجديد 
وحرص منجد النيل على تحية جماهير المريخ وهنأها بالعام الجديد، متوقعا أن  يجد دعما من قبل أنصار النادي بجانب زميله عصام عبد الحميد في غياب جمال  سالم.
النيل سيكون ضمن قائمة المدرب في كل الأحوال خلال فترة غياب الأوغندي  الشاب، رفقة منتخب الرافعات المشارك في أممم أفريقيا بالجابون. النيل ينافس  عبد الحميد على المشاركة بصفة أساسية في المباراة أمام الجيبوتي، وبداية  الدوري الممتاز، ولم يحدد الجهاز الفني حتى الآن الحارس الذي سيلعب أساسيا،  في غياب جمال سالم الذي لا يتوقع أن يغيب كثيرا لصعوبة مجموعته التي  يشاركه فيها المنتخب المصري القوي، الذي يأمل العودة من جديد للتتويج  باللقب.
عاشور سعيد بالزيارة السريعة
عاشور الأدهم الذي لا يظهر كثيرا في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، يحظي باهتمام  كبير من أبناء منطقته، وبدا المصري سعيداً للغاية بزيارة بلاده السريعة  بعد أن حصل على إذن خاص سغيب على إثره ثلاثة أيام، قبل أن يعود وينضم  لتحضيرات الفريق. محمد عاشور الأدهم ثبت أقدامه تماما وبات واحدا من ركائز  تشكيلة هاي، وهو مرشح قوي لظهور أفضل في قادم المباريات، إذ إنه لم يقدم  حتى الآن أفضل ما عنده، ويبدو عازما على تقديم موسم متميز رفقة أصحاب  القمصان الحمراء.
الاتحاد السعودي يطرح مواجهة المريخ خيار مع الأهلي القاهري
في استفسار من المشرفين على الأخبار بموقع اتحاد جدة عن احتمال إقامة  مباراة تجمع المريخ بالعميد في الفترة المقبلة، ذكروا أن الخيار مطروح وقد  يتحقق، وأبانوا أن الأمر ما يزال قيد الدراسة ولم تحدث مكاتبات رسمية حتى  الآن، وكان الاتحاد قد حصل على موافقة مبدئية من الأهلي المصري لمواجهة  تجمعهما في جدة منتصف الشهر الجاري، وهو ما يقلل من احتمال مواجهة المريخ  الذي سيكون على موعد مع برنامج ضاغط في الفترة المقبلة، سيصعب كثيراً من أي  تجربة ودية لكون الفريق سيدشن مشواره العربي أمام بطل جيبوتي في العشرين  من الشهر، قبل أن يعود ليستهل مشواره في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، ويؤدي بعدها  جولة الإياب بالقلعة الحمراء ليعود ويواصل في الممتاز، قبل أن تغادر بعثته  إلى غينيا لمواجهة ممثلها سوني في تمهيدي الأبطال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
سنة حلوة يا مريخ ..



* عامٌ جديد بإذن الله ..

* عامٌ جميل إن شاء الله ..

* عامٌ سعيد بأمر الله ..

* نتمناه عاماً للسعادة والصحة والرخاء لكل السودان

* عامٌ سعيد على كل المريخاب داخل وخارج البلاد

*  نتمناه عامٌ للإستقرار الرياضي داخل المريخ وعامٌ للتسامح والتلاقي  والتواصل وتنقية الدواخل لنلتقي جميعاً على كلمة سواء لأجل الكيان

* دعونا جميعاً كمريخاب نطق العنان لجيوش التفاؤل هذا العام لليكون عاماً نشهد فيه الإنتصارات والتفوق داخلياً وخارجياً

*  التفاؤل في حد ذاته نعتبره شكلاً من من أشكال الدفعة المعنوية القادرة على  ملء دواخل اللاعبين والجهاز الفني روحاً وعزيمة لتتحقق الإنتصارات

*  المريخ عالمٌ جميل . فلنستمتع جيمعنا بهذا العالم الجميل ولنترك التناحر  والتعارض في محراب المريخ وليكن التصافي والتقارب محل التنافر

* من الممكن المعارضة من الداخل وبكل سهولة في إطار التوجيه والنقد الهادف

* على الطرفين .. إدارة ومعارضة مد جسور التواصل لأجل المريخ

* لا نريد للمعارضة أن تتراجع عن خطها ..

*  ولكنا نريدها معارضة رشيدة وراشدة لأجل المصلحة العامة بعيداً عن إرضاء  رغبات الذات وإشباعاً لها .. بمثلما نريد للقيادة أن تكون راشدة في كل  خطواتها

* وعلى القائمين على أمر إدارة المريخ الإستماع لكل الأصوات خاصة المعارضة ..

* يقولون نصف رأيك عند أخيك .. ولنسمع رأي الجميع أيٍ كان موضعهم

* المريخ اليوم أفضل حالاً من الأمس .. الوفرة في الخانات (على قفا من يشيل)

* والوفرة التى نعنيها ليست وفرة بدائل والسلام .. بل هي وفرة أسماء نوعية متميزة ونجوم بوزن الذهب ..

* الجالسون على مقاعد البدلاء يتفوقون على المشاركين ..

* المرابطون يمكن أن يشكلوا فريقاً جاهزاً لخوض أعتى المباريات حتى وإن كانت على المستوى الخارجي

* جودة المرابطين على مقاعد البدلاء هي كلمة السر في مريخ اليوم

* بالأمس كان المريخ يعاني (ضُعف الكنبة) بسبب ضعف العناصر

* واليوم يعاني من (تُخمة الوفرة) ويعاني أكثر من جودة البدلاء

* سنتابع غضب كثير من اللاعبين وسنتابع النرفزة والزعل وعدم الرضا من الجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء

* سنشاهد ونتابع زعل كبار اللاعبين وحينها سنشفق على الجهاز الفني وهو يعاني مشقة إختيار التشكيل المناسب

صحيفة كورة سودانية الالكترونية



* اليوم لا يتفق إثنان من المريخاب على وضع تشكيلة واحدة .. وقد لا يتفق العشرات والسبب أن كلٌ يرى أن هذا اللاعب أحق بالمشاركة

* هي بشريات بناء مريخ قوي في المستقبل الغريب

* ومطلوب الصبر ثم الصبر على بناء مريخ المستقبل القادر على منازلة الكبار

* التفاؤل مطلوب منا جميعاً .

* ومطلوب اكثر من الزملاء من حملة الاقلام المريخية ونناشدهم بطرد كل وساوس التشاؤم والخوف من غدٍ

* مطلوب منا جميعاً أن نكون عند الموعد .. مناصحين ومكافحين ومناضلين لأجل المريخ العظيم

* مطلوب من الجمهور الإندفاع بقوة صوب إتجاه حماية الكيان بشتى الطرق والسبل

توقيعات متفرقة ..

* الجهاز الإداري المتواجد حول فريق الكرة مطلوب منه تفعيل الإنضباط لأقصى الدرجات

* مطلوب عدم التهاون في التعامل مع أي لاعب

* الفترة السابقة شهدت تساهلاً وتراخياً في التعامل مع اللاعبين ونحن نتابع عودة البعض دون مبررات مقنعة

* مطلوب من الجهاز الإداري المحافظة على التنظيم والضبط حتى نحافظ على بناء فريق قوي

* كنا نتمنى عودة البعثة اليوم أو غدٍ لحسابات مضمونها مصلحة الفريق والمحافظة على المخزون البدني للاعبين

* تأخر البعثة ليومٍ واحد لا يضر ولا يؤخر .. بل يقدم

* لم نكن نتمنى عودة البعثة ليلة (رأس السنة) وكلنا يعلم ماذا تعني أسرار ليلة رأس السنة

* المهم نجدد مطالبتنا ومناشدتنا للجهاز الإداري بفرض أقصى درجات الإنضباط ونشدد على هذه الجزئية

*  تبقى أخيراً أن نُرسل أصدق التحايا والتهانئ لرابطة المريخ بدولة قطر التى  يقودها رجال يسدون عين الشمس وهم يؤسسون لعمل نموذجي من خلال معسكر الدوحة  الأخير وينجحون في تجهيز مباريات جيدة للفريق ومن العيار الثقيل

*  شكراً رفاق الدكتور أبو قصيصية ومولانا مجذوب مجذوب والدكتور مجمر وأمجد  الظريف وإبراهيم تمساح ومحمود الجلعوب وهارون دياب وشكراً دكتور فيصل همد  والشكر بلا حدود لكل أعضاء رابطة الجمال ولكل مريخاب قطر

* شكراً لكم وأنتم تواصلون النجاح وتحافظون على (شهادة الجودة)

* مريخاب قطر .. نِعم الرجال أنتم ..

* وأخيراً .. سنة حلوة يا مريخ ..

توقيع رياضي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هذا رأيي
بدرالدين الفاتح
 المريخ تنقصه تجربة افريقية

*اذا كانت عين الرضاء ( إستثناء) في انطاليا فقد أصبحت قاعدة كبيرة في دوحة العرب .. فما قدمه المريخ امام المرخيه والمنتخب العسكرى والعميد ملأ أعين المريخاب وأفاض وأرضى قاعدته التي حاصرها الخوف وتملكتها الرهبه والدهشه من نتائج الفريق المحبطة والسلبيه في تركيا . .
*نعم التجارب الوديه ليست معيارا لقياس مستوى الفريق ولا ينبغي استخدامها كاساس لتقييم الفريق والحكم عليه .. لكنها في نفس الوقت تمثل أشارة مهمة الى ماهو آت..ومقدمه عامة لمستوى الفريق وامكانياته الفنيه وصورة واضحه لخططه وتكتيكه واختبار للياقته البدنيه والنفسيه .
*لم نبالغ في الاسى على نتائج انطاليا ولن نبالغ في الاحتفاء بنتائج المريخ المميزة في قطر لكن يجب علينا ان ناخذ من التجربتين خلاصة عصارتهما الفنيه فانطاليا كشفت ضعفا بائنا في ترتيب الفريق ووجود ثغرات كبيره في الدفاع تسببت في خسارة الأحمر امام فرق هامشيه .. وقطر اكدت ان هجوم ووسط المريخ قوة ضاربه وان يدهما الطويلة قادرة على حسم اعتى الخصوم .
* نتصارات المريخ في قطر قاعدة معنوية و نفسيه ستساعد الفريق في الانطلاق في جميع المسارات وتشحذ همته لتقديم افضل ماعنده في مقبل المباريات .
* لاننكر ان انتصارات قطر نسخت هزائم تركيا رغم مرارتها وساعدت الاحمر في التربيت على كتف أنصاره واقناعهم باهليته للمنافسه على دورى الابطال والبطولة العربيه .
*طموحات المريخ كبيره لذا لجأ للمعسكرات الكبيرة وبذل مالا ضخما لاعداد الفريق على اعلى مستوى .
*والاعداد المثالى لاتكتمل اركانه الا بمباريات من اعلى الطراز مقاربة للمستويات التي سيواجهها في البطولتين العربيه والافريقيه .
*المريخ غطى الجانب العربى بادء ثلاث مباريات مع اندية عربيه مميزه وعليه ان يغطى الجانب الاخر باستدعاء ناد افريقى .
*مجلس المريخ وهو للامانه والتاريخ نعتبره افضل مجلس في تاريخ الأحمر عطفا على مقدمه في الموسم الحالي من (معسكرات على اعلى مستوى ومباريات متنوعه وزاد عليها بالاتفاق مع الاتحاد السكندرى لاداء مبارتين في بورتسودان والخرطوم).
*ونجاحه هذا يجب ان يدعمه بتجربة افريقية خالصة تساعده على اختبار فريقه أولا وتدخل لاعبيه أجواء التنافس القارى .
*أداء مباراتين اضافيتين مع فريق افريقى بجانب مباراتى الاتحاد السكندرى كافيتان لاعداد المريخ و لوضع خاتم الاجادة الكامله على كتاب المجلس .
*المريخ يحتاج الى تجربة افريقيه قوية للاطمئنان على الفريق ولادخال اللاعبين في جو المباريات القاريه .
*مجلس المريخ الذى بذل ربع مليار دولار لاقامة معسكر اعدادى في تركيا ومائة وعشرون الف ريال لاقامة معسكر لمدة أسبوع بالدوحه لن يعجز عن دفع خمسين الف دولار لاستدعاء فريق افريقى مميز .
*دخل المباراتين سيغطى المنصرفات وسيساعد في رفع الروح المعنويه للاعبين والجماهير التي تنتظر هذا الموسم بفارق الصبر .
متفرقات
*للامانه والتاريخ ماقدمه المجلس الحالي اعجاز كبير جدا نتمنى ان يقدره اللاعبين ويتوجوه ببطولة قاريه ترفع راس المجلس وتزيد من محصلة الأحمر في البطولات الجويه.
*معسكر انطاليا وقطر والتسجيلات اعمال شاقه لايقوى عليها غير الوالى ومجلسه .
*كلفة التسجيلات والمعسكرات وصلت الى (30) مليار وهو مبلغ خرافى في ظل الوضع الاقتصادى .
*نتمنى ان يقدر لاعبى المريخ هذا الجهد ويبذلون اضعافه داخل الملعب .
*لو فشل الموسم الحالي ستفشل معه أفكار كثيرة ربما تعيد المريخ الى نقطة الصفر .
*الصرف العالى جدا يجب ان تقابله اعمال اكبر او موازية له في الميدان والاستثمار .
*اذا كان محمد عبدالرحمن نجم معسكرى المريخ فان عاشور الاداهم ورمضان عجب سيكونان نجمى المريخ في البطولة الافريقيه .
*من يقنع هاى ان بقاء كلتشى في دكة البدلاء يعنى تأجيل وتاخير لانتصارات المريخ .
*كلتشى ماكينة اهداف ووجوده في التشكيل الاساسى يساعد في حسم المباريات .
*العقربان دائما على المدار ..كلتشى اهداف من نار وبكرى ضرباته اشكال والوان .
*عودة علاء من الإيقاف وضفر من الاصاببه تزيد من خيارات الدفاع .
*تهور نمر واندفاعه وبطء تفكيره تجعله خيارا أخير في تمثيل المريخ والدفاع عن مرماه .
*رغم الانتصارات هاى محاط بالاحتجاجات .
*علاقة هاى باللاعبين ستدفع الأحمر الى مفترق طرق نخشى ان تتطور و تؤثر على نتائجه .
*محمد الرشيد نجم الموسم الماضى يبحث عن فرصة للعودة الى التشكيله الاساسيه.
*وإبراهيم جعفر ابرز لاعبى المريخ في الموسم الماضى يحتاج الى مجهود اكبر لاقتحام تشكيلة الأحمر .
*وجود محمد الرشيد وإبراهيم جعفر في دكة البدلاء تأكيد على ان وسط المريخ اصبح قوة ضاربة .
*وإعادة ميدو للطرف الأيمن تأكيد على قوة الهجوم وشراسة المنافسة فيه
*هجوم احتياطيه كلتشى .
*للمرة الثانية وجود رمضان في الوسط افضل من الطرف والهجوم .
*رمضان يجيد التسديد من خارج المنطقه كما يجيد الانطلاق من الخلف .
*انتصارات الأحمر لاتقف على لاعب بعينه لانه يمتلك ستة مفاتيح .
*بكرى وكلتشى يمكن ان يحسما اية مباراة .
*رمضان وادهم قادران على حسم اى فريق بضربات قاتله من خارج منطقة الجزاء .
*ميدو يمكن ان يحسمها من الطرف الأيمن وادجو يمكن ان يحسمها بالاختراق .
*والسمانى مفتاح اذا ركز وسدد بقوة .
*مريخ (2017)قوة هائلة تحتاج الى شوية تنظيم وترتيب .
*اضغط نجمه وشيل الرشوة .
*كردنه زنق نفسه والفواله .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدي
عمر الجندي
ثم ماذا بعد المعسكر

    بحمد الله وصلت بعثة المريخ الظافرة مساء أمس وبنظرة خاطفة نجد أن المريخ استطاع أن يحقق المطلوب ويستفيد بقدر المستطاع من التجهيزات والاستعداد جيداً ويخوض ثماني تجارب أعدت الفريق بصورة طيبة .
    بدأ الفريق إعداده في الخرطوم ثم أنطاليا بتركيا ثم اختتم بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة ونجح في البداية المبكرة التى سبق بها جميع أندية الممتاز.
    لن نقول بأن الإعداد اكتمل بهذه المراحل والتجارب التى خاضها الفريق ونتوقع أن يسعى المجلس لأن يخوض الفريق تجربة إفريقية.
    مواجهة الأندية الأفريقية تعد الفريق جيّدا وتجهزه للموسم الإفريقي خاصة وأنه لم يتبق على البطولة العربية أكثر من ثلاثة أسابيع.
    يحتاج المريخ لخوض تجارب إفريقية للاطمئنان والوقوف على الجاهزية والاستعداد واختبار العناصر التى سيعتمد عليها أنتونى هاي.
    وإذا اكتمل الإعداد بهذه الصورة المثالية فلا خوف على الفريق في خوض غمار أربع منافسات سواء على المستوى الإفريقي و العربي أو المنافستين المحليتين.
    وفرة العناصر في كل خانة سيستفيد منها الفريق في المنافسات خاصة أن كل اللاعبين تم تجهيزهم في المعسكرات و الملاحظ أن كل العناصر يمكن الاعتماد عليها و توجد تشكيلتان جاهزتان.

صدىً ثانٍ  

    المظهر الذي ظهرت به خطوط الفريق في معسكر الدوحة مطمئن فشاهدنا جماعية في اللعب ونجاعة في الهجوم فقط تحتاج لتركيز من خط الدفاع حال الاعتماد على خطة (2:5:3).
    نثق في قدرات اللاعبين أن يطبقوا الطريقة بصورة مميزة ومقنعة خاصة أننا شاهدنا الهجوم الكاسح لخط مقدمة المريخ.
    ونتمنى أن يعمل الألماني هاى على سد الثغرات رفقة فاروق جبرة الذي يُعتبر خير من يقوم بالدور الهجومي من الخلف عندما كان لاعباً في صفوف المريخ.

آخر الأصداء

    لن نمل الكتابة لمجلس المريخ أن ينتبه من لجان الاتحاد ويخاطب الاتحاد لتحييد لجنتى البرمجة والحكام منذ وقت مبكر.
    لن نمل الكتابة لمجلس المريخ أن ينتبه من لجان الاتحاد ويخاطب الاتحاد لتحييد لجنتى البرمجة والحكام منذ وقت مبكر .إعادة العبارات ليس خطأً بل مقصود لمزيد من الانتباه لمجلس المريخ .
    المستوى الضعيف الذي ظهر به الهلال يجعلنا نتخوف من دعم الحكام بصورة مباشرة خاصة وأن الموسم الماضى لم نشهد أي ركلة جزاء على الهلال وعدم طرد أي لاعب من الأزرق كحدث غير مسبوق .
    ما حدث من الحكام في المواسم الأخيرة جعل كل الجماهير تضع أياديها على قلوبها من تدهور الكرة السودانية بسبب المجاملات التحكيمية.
    على عاتق المجلس يقع دور كبير في الظلم الذي يقع على الفريق في هذا الموسم خاصة بعد كل الصرف الذي تم صرفه على التسجيلات و المعسكرات.
    و حتى لا يضيع كل هذا الجهد نتمنى أن يلتفت مجلس المريخ لما يُحاك في الظلام وقبل أن تقع الفاس في الراس ويخاطب الاتحاد بخصوص لجنتى الحكام و البرمجة.
    وعلى لجنة البرمجة أن تضع أمامها رزنامة الاتحاد الإفريقي و أندية أبطال العرب ثم تضع برمجتها لأن المريخ هو النادي السوداني الوحيد الذي يشارك في منافستين مع الدوري والكاس.
    ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل فى القلب .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
أزرار الموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ

يعتبر  الحصول على معلومة رياضية دقيقة في السودان واحدة من أكبر إشكالات الإعلام  الرياضي كونه يجد العناء في تسطير موضوع محدد معني بلغة الأرقام  والإحصائيات والرصد لأنه للأسف الشديد لن يجد ما يدعّم حديثه إلا (ذاكرته)  التي ربما صابت أو خابت.

 â–،  إلمام العالم العربي والعالمي بكل  تفاصيل الأعمال الأدبية للثنائي الراحل (الطيب صالح) و (عبد الله الطيب) لم  ينبع من فراغ وإنما لأن كليهما استخدم لغة (قياسية) يفهمها الجميع سواء  (العربية) أو (الإنجليزية).

 â–،  الشاعرة الفذّة فتاة الشرق (روضـــة  الحاج) لم يتجاوز شعرها المميز والقوى جغرافية السودان إلا باستخدامها  (للغة العربية الفصحى) ولعمري أنها لو اعتمدت على (الدارجة) لما عرفها أحد  وما سمع بها شاعر مليون أو عكاظ.

â–،  لو أردت الآن الحصول على أي  معلومة لأي فريق سوداني في بطولة الدوري الممتاز ستعاني الأمرّين في ذلك  لأن غالبيتها لا تمتلك (صفحات رسمية على الفيس بوك أو التويتر) ولا تحظى  بمواقع (رسمية) تورد كافة التفاصيل المتعلقة بالفريق والنشرات الإخبارية  لحملة الأقلام.

â–،  وهى ظاهرة محبطة للغاية مع إشراق شمس العام  (2017) بل هو تأخّر معلوماتي منقطع النظير يعكس مدى (تخلّف) الأندية  السودانية (توثيقياً) في وقت توفرت فيه كافة التساهيل لتدوين المعلومة فقط  يحتاج الأمر لشخص متفرّغ وملم بعمل الويب.

â–،  بكبسة زر دخلت على  الموقع الرسمي لنادي مازيمبي الكونجولي ووجدت التحديث باليوم والساعة  والأخبار والصور وكل تفاصيل الغربان الكونجولية منتشرة على صفحات الموقع.

â–،   وبعدها قمت بزيارة الموقع الرسمي لنادي الزمالك المصري ونفس الأمر تحديث  جديد وأخبار متنوعة ونفي رسمي لأخبار مغلوطة وردت بالصحف الورقية وزوايا  الإعلاميين.

â–،  ولنضرب مثالاً بأحد أندية شرق ووسط إفريقيا (سيكافا)  وهو نادي عزام التنزاني وصراحة تفاجأت تماماً بموقعه الرسمي بتصميمه  الدقيق وأخباره المتنوعه والصور والتصريحات وبتحديث (لحظة بلحظة) حتى على  مستوى نقل مباريات الفريق.

â–،  وبعدها قمت بالدخول على (الموقع  الرسمي لنادي المريخ) وللأسف الشديد وجدت أول خبر يتصدّر الموقع هو (علاء  الدين يوسف يجدد للمريخ) !!

â–،  ضغطت على زر (الأخبار المحلية) فكان آخر خبر بتاريخ 22 أكتوبر 2016 عن (قرارات اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات).

â–،  أما زر (أخبار النادي) فحوى خبر (المريخ يضم هاشم التكت إلى صفوفه) بتاريخ الثامن من نوفمبر 2016.

â–،  بعدها ضغطت زر (أهم الأخبار الرياضية) (علاء الدين يوسف يجدد للمريخ) بتاريخ 2 نوفمبر 2016.

â–،  أما المثير للإحباط بحق فهو زر (فريق الكرة) الذي وجدنا فيها صورة فريق المريخ أيام الحضري وساكواها وليما !!

â–،  أما زر (اللاعبين) فأنسوا بس (الباشا – أيمن سعيد – وانغا – ايهاب زغبير ……. الخ).

â–،  زر (احصائيات) قائمة بأسماء الهدافين فقط كانت اخر تحديثاتها (المباريات الودية للمريخ 2015).

â–،   فوووووق في الموقع ستجد (ثلاثة أعلام) علم السودان عندما تضغط عليه يفترض  أن تتحول لغة الموقع إلى العربية وقد كان لأنها لا تتغير أصلاً.

â–،  علم (فرنسا) يفترض عندما نضغط عليه تتحوّل لغة الموقع الى (الفرنسية) وقمت بالضغط عليه وبقيت العربية كما هى.

â–،  علم (بريطانيا) انتظرت بعد الضغط عليه أن تتحول لغة الموقع الى اللغة الإنجليزية وكما الفرنسية بقيت العربية كما هى.

â–،   موقع لا يشبه نادي المريخ على الإطلاق ويبدو أنه يعاني من الإهمال وعدم  الاكتراث وفي ظل التحوّل الذي يشهده المريخ حالياً يفترض أن يكون الموقع  محدثاً أول بأول ويجب أن يحتوى على تثقيف الشارع المريخي عن مجلس الشرف  وطرق نيل عضويته وامتيازاته وجميع تفاصيله إضافة إلى أخبار النادي الحصرية.

â–،  حتى صفحات المريخ على التويتر والفيس بوك وجدناها كثيرة ووفيرة ولم نعلم أياً منها رسمياً وأياً منها (فردياً) !

â–،   2017 أشرفت والمريخ بلا قناة إعلامية رسمية نحصل منها على الأخبار الرسمية  ويتعرّف بها الإعلام العربي والعالمي على كافة تفاصيل نادي المريخ.

â–،   المدربون واللاعبون المحترفون عندما تتفاوض أحد الأندية معهم سيكون أول رد  فعل له زيارة الموقع الرسمي للنادي للتعرّف على كافة معلوماته وتفاصيله  ومن الممكن جداً ان تكون تلك القنوات الإعلامية الرسمية (محفزاً) للإنتقال  للأحمر أو (منفّر) من قبول عرضه.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: اهتموا بالتفاصيل الدقيقة لأنها ذات أهمية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
المدعوم لم يجد نادياً كبيراً في مصر يقابله

     شارف معسكر نادي الصفر الدولى على نهايته ولم يجد فريق الكرة لغاية لحظته  وتاريخه فريقاً كبيراً يقبل مواجهته رغم أنه مازال هناك أمل أن (يتكردن  كردنة) ويجد فريق يقبل بخوض تجربة مهما كلف الرجل من جهد وعرق ومطاردات.
     رفضت كثير من الأندية مقابلة المدعوم لضعفه وللسمعة التى لاحقت الفريق بعد  اشتباك المدير الفنى لوادي دجلة ميدو مع إداريي البعثة وهو ما أكدته  بالأمس الزميلة عالم النجوم أن سموحة رفض مقابلة المدعوم بعد حادثة (هرشة)  ميدو للجماعة.
    اكتفى المدعوم بتجارب صغيرة والغالب أن الخوف من الهزائم الكارثية هو السبب في عدم القدرة على إقناع أى فريق مصري كبير.
     ليس صعباً على الكاردينال الذي قال إنه القوة المالية الضاربة في أن يجد  فريقاً مصرياً كبيراً يخوض تجربة ولو بالبدلاء لتجهيز الهلال.
    لذلك فإن الغالب أن ادارة المدعوم تعلم مقدرات الفريق والحالة التى يعيش فيها من صراعات واتهامات وعدم استقرار نفسي.
     يعاني الهلال هذه الأيام حتى على مستوى الفريق والدليل الاجتماع الذي عقده  اللاعبون من أجل شارة الكابتنية التى أصبحت ليست بالأقدمية.
    وحسناً  فعلت إدارة بعثة الهلال بعدم بحثها عن فريق كبير يقبل مواجهة المدعوم لأن  المقابلة تعنى الهزيمة الثقيلة و(كشف حال) الفريق.
    هي ليست المرة  الأولى التى لا يجد فيها الهلال فريقاً يقابله في معسكراته الإعدادية ففى  العام 2014 لم يجد المدعوم أى فريق يجهزه في معسكره.
    والغريب انه في  ذلك الموسم كان يُفترض أن يقيم الهلال معسكره في بورتسودان ولكنه فضّل  متابعة المريخ كظله وسافر خلفه للدوحة وخاض المريخ مباراة أمام البايرن  ميونخ وجلس المدعوم يتفرج ولم يجد من يجهزه.
    ليس غريباً أن لا يجد  المدعوم من يجهزه وليس بالجديد أن يتم مطاردة الإعلاميين على الطرقات وبين  الأشجار كما حدث في معسكرى القاهرة حديثاً ومعسكر الإمارات ومعسكر تونس.

     وليد علاء الدين والشعلة قيل إنهما لن يكونا ضمن الكشف الأفريقي لنادي  الصفر الدولي وحزنت للاثنين معاً لأنهما لا يستحقان مثل هذه المعاملة  وإبعاد نيمار في هذا التوقيت يؤكد أن تسجيله كان بغرض (المكاواة) وأنه في  طريقه للرحيل.
    أما وليد الشعلة فعليه أن يفكر جلياً في بيئة صالحة  تعيد له ألقه وحساسيته منذ الآن ويجهّز نفسه جيداً لشهر مايو ويبدأ بحثه عن  فريق يفجر موهبته وبيئة صالحة ترعى موهبته.
    أحزننى إبعاد نيمار  لأنه شاب موهوب ومهذب ولم يتحدث بسوء عن المريخ أبداً وكان خير سفير وكان  صاحب شخصية قوية لم يسمح لأحد بإستغلاله ليتحدث بسوء عن المريخ.
     نيمار حتى إن لم يجد البيئة الصالحة في الهلال ليواصل فيها إبداعاته إلا  أنه يظل لاعباً كبيراً وسيذكره الناس بالخير وغداًً سيجد أبواب الأندية  مفتوحة له لأن يحفظ العهود ويتعامل بذكاء وإحترافية ومازالت جماهير المريخ  تحفظ له أنه ذو خلق ومأمون الجانب.
    التمهيد لإبعاد نيمار في مايو  يبدأ من إبعاده افريقياً وإذا حدث يعنى أن عدد أبناء المريخ داخل البيت  الأزرق سيتقلص ويصبح 14 لاعباً أحمر داخل الديار الزرقاء.
    قبل  إنطلاقة الموسم تنازع لاعبو الهلال وإعلام المدعوم في شارة الكابتنية  واجتماع كبار اللاعبين هو دليل قاطع على رفضهم التام لتدخلات آلة كردنة  الإعلامية وهو إعلان صريح بأن كاريكا سيبقى كابتناً إلى حين شطبه شاء من  شاء وأبى من أبى.
    صوت اللاعبين ارتفع أعلى من صوت المقربين من الكاردينال ولكن الثمن سيكون كبيراًً جداًً وشهر مايو ليس بالبعيد.
    يا ترى هل 80% من إعلام الهلال سيقف جنباً إلى جنب مع كاريكا في (شارته).
    للتذكير (بِل) راسك يا كاريكا و(كلّم) معاك كل الذين اجتمعوا من أجل شارة الكابتنية.
    سؤال برئ : من ينتصر في النزاع في شارة الكابتنية هل كاريكا ومعه بعض اللاعبين أم 20% من إعلام المدعوم؟


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ببساطة
احمد محمد عمر
منوعات

    قيمة الرياضة أنها النشاط التربوي الأهم بين كل وسائل التربية لما فيها من خبرات إيجابية هائلة يكتسبها ويتعلمها ويقتدي بها من يمارس الرياضة، ومن يتفرج على الرياضة، ومباريات كرة القدم بإمكانها أن تقدم لعشرات الملايين دروساً في الانتماء وفي الثقة وفي عدم اليأس وفي الإصرار وهذا ما حدث في مباريات كثيرة بمثابة نهائي على سبيل المثال لقاء النهائي في كأس الكؤوس بين مريخ السودان وبندل يونايتد النيجيري ولقاء الذهاب انتهى بهدف من ركلة جزاء، الهدف الذي صعّب مهمة المريخ مما دعا دكاكين الصحافة وجنرالات المقاهي يجزمون بخسارة المريخ للقب حين قاموا بحملة تيئييس وإحباط جعلت أكثر المتفائلين يعتقد أن المريخ سينهزم بدستة أهداف على الأقل، صادروا حقه في أن يعوض ما فاته في 90 دقيقة هي عمر المباراة الأولى في التسعين دقيقة المتبقية باعتبار أن الهدف لا يعد فوزاً، وجاءت مباراة العودة وسط هذا المناخ المحبط الا أن لاعبي المريخ وجهازهم الفني (رودر ومازدا) كان لهم رأي آخر أثبتوه صوتاً وصورة وفعلاً وعملاً في الملعب أثبتوا أن الأماني ممكنة طالما في الصدور قلوب تنبض وأن الانتصارات ممكنة بالعزيمة والإصرار والولاء والانتماء والرجولة والعطاء، نجوم المريخ بأدائهم مباراة العودة بل الفوز بهدف صادره الحكم الأثيوبي دون وجه حق وأعادوا التأكيد على حقيقة دائماً ننساه وسط الأحداث، حقيقة أن فرصة النجاح قائمة وإدراكها وتحقيقها ممكن وفي متناولنا بالثقة وبالإصرار وبالجهد وبالروح وبالنخوة وبالرجولة، تذكروا هذه الحقيقة لأن كل واحد منا لو استسلم لإحباطات يومه فلن يخرج من بيته.

إزيكم يا المافي زيكم

    عشرة على عشرة إدارة نادي المريخ في ماهو منوط بها نحو مريخها- مريخ السودان، دعمت الفريق بمواهب محلية وخارجية لم يحدث من قبل ولا أظنه بعد ومن أيام نجوم علقة الهلال بالثمانية ومروراً بالمعجزتين والمحمولة جواً ومانديلا لم يكن في كشف المريخ هذه العددية من المواهب لم تقف الإدارة بقيادة ربانها الماهر جمال الدين محمد عبد الله الوالي صاحب الأفكار الكروية الجديدة والسباق نحو التميز لا حدود عند تدعيم الفريق بل تعاقدت مع مدرب ألماني مواطن رودر وكروجر واوتوفيستر إضافة لعمل معسكر داخلي حقيقي كان بمثابة تجميع وكشف وعلاج وتمارين أولية رصد من خلاله فاتحة الموسم الجديد والبرق العبادي المعقوب بالمطر، ثم معسكر خارجي بتركيا وتمارين بمختلف نوعياتها ومباريات تجريبية سهلة وبالتدرج للصعب ثم الضيافة في دوحة قطر والكل يطلب ضيافة المريخ في ملعبه ثم المباريات الودية التي وصفها الصحفي القدير علم الدين هاشم بإشادة كبيرة على مستوى الأداء ثم مباراة من العيار الثقيل موعودة مع الاتحاد السكندري في بورتسودان وأخرى في إستاد المريخ.
    القصد أن الإدارة أدت واجبها كاملاً كذلك الجهاز الفني والنجوم ولم يبق إلا دور المافي زيهم، وكنت أود أن أشاهد دور جمهور المريخ في أول تمرين بالرد كاسل لكن جاءت مباراة السكندري لنرى كيف يكون الحشد الجماهيري للمباراة عرفاناً لما قدمته الإدارة وشكراً لنجوم الفريق الفنانين المحترمين الفائزين الذين قرابة 60 يوماً عسكرة لم نسمع أن أحدهم قد خرج عن المألوف أو أحداً أساء لزميله أو مدربه، كانوا حشمة في لبسهم وأناقة في مظهرهم جسدهم وثيابهم وطريقة تعاملهم مع إدارتهم الفنية، نعم نحن في انتظاركم لنرد لكم الجميل عميان شايل مكسر.

جملة التحكم في الكرة

    خبراء التدريب محليين وأجانب يركزون على جُمل تدريبية كثيرة جداً لخوض مباريات تجريبية للتجريب والرسمية بالتنفيذ، جمل بالضغط على الخصم في ملعبه والرقابة اللصيقة والهجمة المرتدة واللعب بالأجنحة والدور الدفاعي للمهاجم ومتى الاحتفاظ بالكرة ومتى من لمسة واحدة والكثير من الجمل التي تخلق أثناء المباراة على حسب أداء المنافس، وقد لاحظت أن جملة التحكم في الكرة في كل المباريات التي لعبها المريخ عند كل اللاعبين مازال أولى روضة والتحكم الذي أعنيه وهو صفر كبير عند كل نجوم السودان اختفى منذ ابراهومة الكبير وماوماو وكمال عبد الوهاب وسكسك وأخيراً فيصل العجب، ولأن المخلص فاروق جبرة من المتحكمين في الكرة عليه إعطاء حصة تدريبية إضافية للتحكم في الكرة وليتهم استعانوا بسكسك فهو متابع للإعداد.
    وبالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رذاذ الحروف
احمد محمد احمد
احلام العام الجديد

مر عام 2016 ثقيلا على الكرة السودانية والرياضة عموما بعد أن شهد سلسلة من الإخفاقات على كافة المستويات .
عام وصفته الصحافة والجماهير بأنه عام النتائج السيئة وطالب الجميع بأن يكون عام للنسيان عقب سقوط المنتخب والأندية في بطولات الكاف وسط دهشة وحسرة.
لم يخلو العام المنصرم من الأزمات الكروية كالعادة .. وفشل اتحاد الكرة في إكمال منافستي الدوري والكأس حتى النهاية بسبب المجاملات والترضيات وتأخير لجنة الاستئنافات لحسم القضايا الكبيرة.
دفع الاتحاد والأندية والشركة الراعية والقناة الناقلة الثمن غاليا للأزمة التي عصفت بالموسم في أواخر أيامه وأصبحت العلاقة بين كل الأطراف في حالة توتر وتوجس وقلق.
يحاول الدكتور معتصم جعفر أن يجمع حوله الأندية من جديد وهو يدرك تماما انها عصب النجاح للمنافسة في الموسم الجديد حتى لاتتكرر الأخطاء وفي ذات الوقت يتحسب مبكرا لانتخابات الاتحاد المتوقعة في سبتمبر.
خرج الاجتماع الأخير بتوصيات جيدة ووضع خطوطا عريضة للتعامل خاصة في ملفي الرعاية والبث ونأمل أن تتحول إلى أرض الواقع وان يكون الاتحاد جادا في إشراك أنديته في المفاوضات وتقسيم العائدات.
أما الضمان الوحيد لنجاح الموسم فهو إصدار برنامج واضح ومنضبط غير قابل للتاجيل في ظل وضوح برنامج المنافسات الأفريقية للأندية الأربعة ويجب أن تكون لجنة البرمجة على قدر المسؤولية.
تكوين لجنة الانضباط الجديدة أيضا من المفترض أن يكون من شخصيات قوية ومؤهلة ولها خبرات سابقة في العمل الرياضي حتى تدرك خطورة عدم حسم الشكاوى مبكرا وتهديد التأجيل المستمر لاستقرار الموسم الرياضي.
علمنا أن قرعة الممتاز لن تكون موجهة وقد نشهد مواجهة القمة مبكرا وليس في نهاية الدورة الأولى أو نهاية الدوري كما يحدث دائما وربما قصد الاتحاد ذلك تحسبا للمشاكل ولكن ذلك الأمر ليس كافيا في ظل المجاملات والفوضى والتأجيلات المتواصلة.
كل شئ في العام الماضي كان يؤدي للفشل الذريع الذي شهدناه .. ولو لم تكن الأمور مرتبة بشكل جيد داخليا والمنافسات مستقرة لن تقوى الأندية والمنتخبات على التقدم أفريقيا وبالتالي ستتفرغ لإثارة المشاكل في متبقي الموسم.
الإشراقة الوحيدة كانت تأهل منتخب الشباب ولكنه لم يسلم من الخلافات في الفترة الماضية ونرجو أن يشهد استقرارا عقب إعادة ترتيب الأوضاع بين الاتحاد ولجنة الدعم وان يعمل الجميع يدا واحدة من أجل تأهيل وإعداد المنتخب الشاب للنهائيات.
تولى عام الأحزان وندخل العام الجديد بالطموحات والأمنيات.. ولكنها وحدها لن تفيد إذا لم تخلص النوايا وتتوحد الأيادي وتصفو القلوب من أجل العمل الجاد وتحقيق النجاحات للرياضة السودانية..

المريخ الجديد
عادت بعثة المريخ مساء أمس للخرطوم من الدوحة وسط استقالات كبيرة وأجواء جميلة من التفاؤل بموسم جديد أفضل محليا وأفريقيا.
المجهود الضخم الذي بذله مجلس الوالي في سبيل إعداد وتجهيز الفريق بين تركيا والدوحة يستحق الإشادة والشكر والتقدير وكان حصاد ذلك الجهد مستوى متطورا شهد به الجميع.
تطرقت الزاوية أمس لملف المدير الفني للفريق الألماني أنتوني هاي الذي دار حوله الكثير من الجدل في الفترة الماضية قبل أن يشاهد الإعلام والجمهور المستوى الحقيقي للفريق أمام الأهلي القطري.
فتحت الزاوية صندوق الأسرار بجرأة كبيرة وتناولت الحديث الهامس عن مفاوضات تدار في الخفاء لإعادة غارزيتو في توقيت صعب واستطاعت أن تخرج بتصريحات مثيرة من الفرنسي دعم بها فكر المدرب الألماني في تطبيق طريقة اللعب الجديدة وأشاد بها والأهم من ذلك نفيه لتلقي اتصالات رسمية من النادي.
حرص الصحيفة على استقرار الفريق وقفل كل الثغرات التي يمكن أن تؤدي إلى هز الثقة وتضرب حالة الهدؤ الحالية وفرحة الجماهير بمستوى فريقها ونجومها الجدد دفعنا إلى فتح الملف الساخن على الملأ وتوفير دعم معنوي كبير للمدرب الألماني لعل وعسى أن يتوقف من يعملون في الخفاء للإطاحة بالمدرب.
ربما حسب البعض ذلك نوعا من الإثارة الصحفية ولكن رؤيتنا مختلفة تماما ونحسب اننا قدمنا خدمة كبيرة للنادي والفريق والمدرب خاصة وأن مسؤول نافذ في النادي أكد للزاوية عدم التفكير في تغيير الجهاز الفني وان النتائج هي الفيصل في الحكم عليه.
الآن أصبحت الأمور واضحة للجميع .. هاي باق في المريخ ويحظى بالدعم والمساندة على المستوى الرسمي والجماهيري والإعلامي.. وان حق الانتقاد وإبداء الرأي مكفول ولكن دون إطلاق أحكام نهائية في مرحلة الإعداد.
المؤشرات تؤكد أن المريخ بخير وان الجهاز الفني بذل جهدا كبيرا وان هناك عمل فني متقدم في الفريق ويجب على كل مكونات النادي الدعم والتشجيع والمساندة حتى تتحقق الأحلام السعيدة في الموسم الجديد.
المريخ الجديد الذي هز أركان العميد القطري يحتاج إلى عمل قليل حتى يصل إلى أقصى مرحلة في الجاهزية الفنية والفارق بينه والأندية الأخرى سيكون كبيرا بإذن الله.. فقط تفاءلوا خيرا تجدوه .

شكرا ابراهيم
والزاوية تدخل العام الجديد بخطوات واثقة ترجل الأخ ابراهيم عبدالرحيم عن رئاسة التحرير لظروف خاصة.
نشكر له جهوده الكبيرة ودوره البارز في نجاحات الصحيفة وحرصه على التعاون والعمل الجاد والسهر لإخراج عمل صحفي متميز.
وعلى الصعيد الشخصي كانت علاقتي مع الاستاذ ابراهيم أفضل مايكون وستظل ويشهد الله اننا عملنا بتناغم وحب ومودة واحترام.
قررنا قبول استقالته على وعد قاطع منه بالمواصلة في كتابة عموده الراتب وقررت شخصيا خوض تجربة رئاسة التحرير رسميا رغم تهربي منها منذ صدور الصحيفة قبل عام وتسعة أشهر.
شكرا ابراهيم.. ونسأل الله التوفيق في المشوار الجديد والصعب ..

ختام وسلام
خطى كتبت علينا مشيناها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
عام جديد وسعيد على المريخ !

من المفترض ان تكون بعثة نادي المريخ قد عادت مساء امس الى الخرطوم بعد انتهاء معسكر الدوحه الذى خاض خلاله الفريق الاحمر ثلاث مباريات انتهت جميعها لمصلحته بفوزه على المنتخب العسكرى القطرى ونادي المرخيه متصدر دوري الدرجة الثانية ( قطر غاز ليغ ) واخيرا الاهلي عميد الاندية القطرية واحد الاندية التى تنافس فى دوري النجوم المخصص لاندية الاولي ,, وكانت التجربة الاخيرة ضد العميد هى الابرز والافضل لانها كشفت للجماهير فى الداخل والخارج عن درجة الجاهزية التى بلغها الفريق على المستويين البدنى والذهنى ,, حيث وجد الاداء الرائع الذى قدمه نجوم المريخ امام الاهلي وتوجه بالفوز المستحق قبولا من الجماهير وشكل حالة من الرضا والارتياح على مدرجات ملعب نادى الغرافة التى استقبلت وودعت اللاعبين بالتصفيق .

لاشك ان هناك فرق كبير بين مستوى الفريق اليوم وعن ماكان عليه فى الفترة الاخيرة من الموسم المنصرم الذى خرج منه المريخ خال الوفاض فى الدوري والكاس لاسباب فنية واخرى ادارية كان لها الاثر السلبي المباشر على مسيرة الفريق ,, قبل ان تنجح لجنة التسيير برئاسة جمال الوالي فى معالجة تلك المشاكل بتوفير الدعم المالي الذى ساهم بقدر كبير فى اعادة بنا الفريق وذلك بضم حوالي 14 لاعبا كانوا هم الافضل فى سوق الانتقالات فضلا عن التعاقد المبكر مع المدرب الالمانى انتوني هاى والابقاء على الكابتن فاروق جبره فى موقعه كمساعد للمدرب الالمانى الى جانب التعاقد مع عدد من الكوادر الاجنبية انضمت ايضا للجهاز الفنى .

لم يكن العمل الفنى وحده هو الذى اوصل المريخ لهذه المرحلة المتقدمة من الاعداد والجاهزية الكاملة التى وضعته الان على اهبة الاستعداد للدخول فى المنافسة القوية فى جميع البطولات المحلية والخارجية التى تنتظره فى الفترة القصيرة القادمة ,, وانما هناك ايضا جهد اداري قبل العمل الفنى سنظل نشير اليه ونتحدث عنه فى كل مرة انصافا للجنة التسيير ورئيسها جمال الوالي وجميع من حرصوا على تقديم الدعم المالي الذى عزز من الاستقرار الفنى والذى نجزم منذ الان بان نتائجه ستنعكس ايجابا على المريخ وجماهيره قريبا جدا عندما يبدأ الزعيم خوض مبارياته التنافسية الرسمية فى البطولة العربية ضد بطل جيبوتي او حتى فى الدور التمهيدى من دوري الابطال .

لقد كنا شهودا مع غيرنا من جماهير المريخ وقطاع كبير من الرياضيين فى الدوحة على المستوى الفنى الذى وصل اليه المريخ والتطور الملحوظ على ادائه الجماعي بعدما عزز الفريق صفوفه بعدد من العناصر المحلية والاجنبية التى منحت المريخ قيمة اضافية كبيرة امثال محمد عبد الرحمن والصاوى وكليتشى وكذلك المصرى عاشور والثنائي النيجيري كونلي واودجو والايفواري باسكال حيث قدموا افضل دعم لبقية نجوم المريخ بكرى المدينة ورمضان عجب وامير كمال وابراهيم جعفر ,, فالمريخ لديه الان تشكيلة ذهبية ووفرة من البدلاء فى جميع المراكز مما يخلق قدر كبير من التنافس وفى ذات الوقت يجنب المريخ مستقبلا اى مشاكل تتعلق بالاصابات او الايقاف كما حدث فى الموسم الماضى .

لقد اكدنا بالامس ان لاخوف على المريخ فى موسمه الجديد ونكررها اليوم بان لاخوف ايضا على المريخ فى ظل هذه الثقة التى يؤدى بها اللاعبون مبارياتهم وفى وجود المدرب الالمانى انتونى هاي الذى يتعامل مع الفريق بعقلية وذهنية المدربين الكبار وقدم فى ذلك البيان بالعمل فى برنامج الاعداد فى تركيا وكذلك فى جميع التجارب الودية التى خاضها فى الدوحة واقنع من خلالها الجميع بانه فى الطريق الصحيح ليصنع للمريخ فريقا منافسا قويا معتمدا فقط على قدرات وامكانيات اللاعبين وعلى الجهد الكبير والتعاون من زملائه فى الجهاز الفنى .

نعلم بان المدرب الالمانى قد جاء للمريخ من المجهول على عكس المدربين السابقين الذين تعاقد معهم المريخ وندرك بان علاقته الشخصية مع جمال الوالي هى التى اسهمت فى سرعة التعاقد معه دون ضجة او ضوضاء ,, ولكن كل ذلك لايبرر للمنظراتيه والمتفلسفين فى توجيه انتقادات للمدرب ولطريقته التى يعمل على تطبيقها وترسيخها فى اذهان اللاعبين ,, طالما ان نتائج عمله قد بانت واصبحت واضحة كالشمس واثمرت عن اداء فنى وراقي وانتصارات مستحقة تبشر بان 2017 سيكون عاما سعيدا على جماهير المريخ ,, وكل عام وانتم بالف خير .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

*ثنائية أرسنال تفسد مخططات ألاردايس
*توتنهام يدك شباك واتفورد برباعية ويلحق بالسيتي
*راموس: ريال مدريد لن يتنازل عن الثلاثية
*مورينيو: على مارسيال الاستماع لي وليس لوكيله
*تلميذ مورينيو يواصل مطاردة خريجي برشلونة
*أوريجي: ليفربول يستطيع التأقلم بدون ماني
*تشيلسي يسبق الجميع بأول عرض لفان دايك
*مورينيو يعلن رأيه في مستوى فيلايني
*ميسي وإنييستا يمنعان برشلونة من سد ثغرته
*ساوثجيت يثير الشكوك حول مستقبل روني مع إنجلترا!
*راموس يحدد هدفه مع ريال مدريد بالموسم الحالي
*فينجر يكشف موقف آرسنال من الميركاتو الشتوي
*البرازيلي رونالدو يرد على تهكم كروس
*جيرو: ركلة العقرب هي أجمل هدف في مسيرتي
*بوتشيتينو: قدمنا أفضل شوط في البريميرليج، وجاهزون لتشيلسي
*بوكيتينو يبدي سعادته بالفوز على واتفورد
*مارسيلو يُطالب كروس باحترام البرازيليين
*مانشستر يونايتد يخشى ضربة المطارق
*العقرب جيرو يُعلق على هدفه الرائع في كريستال بالاس
*ام اس ان يعود لتدريبات برشلونة.. وميسي يُثير القلق
*غياب أوزيل عن أولى مباريات آرسنال عام 2017؟
*سكاي | كلوب يحسم موقفه من صفقة هارت
*خطة جديدة من يوفنتوس بشأن ديبالا
*دجوكوفيتش: 2016 كان عاماً خاصاً وسأسعى للصدارة في 2017
*آندي ماراي: أرجوا عدم مناداتي بالسير آندي
*مرتضى منصور يكشف المدرب الأقرب لقيادة الزمالك
*غينيا بيساو تستعين بمفاجأة البرتغال للتألق في أمم أفريقيا
*مدرب بيرنلي يدعم جوارديولا
*رئيس النصر السعودي يتمنى خوض جميع مبارياته بحكام أجانب
*بوروسيا دورتموند يسعى خلف موهبة آرسنال
*تلميذ مورينيو يواصل مطاردة خريجي برشلونة
*وفاة لاعب كتالوني في حادث مروري
*الراهب: برهنت على أنني رقم صعب في النصر
*برشلونة يخسر أول جولة في صفقة ديبالا
*أوريجي يوضح مدى تأثر ليفربول في غياب ماني
*ريال â€‹بيتيس يتوصل لاتفاق نهائي مع تشيلسي بشأن موسوندا

‏=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 20 :

*ميدلزبره (-- : --) ليستر سيتي الساعة : 15:15 .. القناة : beIN HD 2 .. المعلق : أحمد فؤاد

*إيفرتون (-- : --) ساوثهامتون الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 5 .. المعلق : عبدالقادر شلوني

*مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) بيرنلي الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 1 .. المعلق : يوسف سيف

*سندرلاند (-- : --) ليفربول الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 2 .. المعلق : فهد العتيبي

*وست بروميتش ألبيون (-- : --) هال سيتي الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 4 .. المعلق : علي محمد علي

*وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد الساعة : 20:15 .. القناة : beIN HD 2 .. المعلق : حفيظ دراجي

-------------------------------

â—„ كاس مصر - دور  ال 32 :

*طنطا (-- : --) اسوان الساعة : 15:00.. القناة : النيل للرياضة

‏==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 19 :

*واتفورد (1 : 4) توتنهام هوتسبير
*آرسنال (2 : 0) كريستال بالاس

-------------------------------

â—„ الدوري السعودي الأسبوع 15 :

*النصر(2 : 0) الإتفاق

‏=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*
*امير عوض*
*مرحبا بعام التميز*

ما تم حتي الآن من خطوات الإعداد و ما لمسناه من جدية الجهازين الإداري و الفني يجعلنا نثق ثقة عمياء بأن العام (ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§) سيشهد نقلة نوعية مقدرة ستقودنا بإذن الله إلي أبهي النتائج المرجوة.

مريخ التميز لم يترك شيئا للصدف.. فكل ما تم و يتم فيه مصنوع بعناية فائقة و بخطوات عملية مدروسة لا مجال فيها للخرمجة أو الخروج من النص.

إعداد نموذجي يقابله صرف بذخي و معايير عالية في الإنضباط من الجهاز الإشرافي لدائرة الكرة.. مع تفان ملحوظ لكامل كتيبة اللاعبين طمعا و رغبة في إحتلال موقع متميز في كتيبة مريخ التميز.

حلقات مغلقة بإحكام من التناغم الإداري و الفني صنعتها زخيرة تسعون عاما من الخبرات الإدارية المتراكمة للنادي الأكبر في سودان المريخ.

تسعون عاما من التميز و التفرد للكوكب الأحمر نتوقع لها أن تنصهر هذا العام لتقدم المنتوج الأبرز في سفر التأريخ لهذا المارد الفخيم.

طوبي لنا بمريخنا الذي يسر العين.. و الأمنيات بعام مجيد نعانق فيه تاج الأميرة السمراء بحول الله.

*نبضات متفرقة*

البعض يتخوف من إرتفاع سقف الطموحات و يربطه بنتائج الفريق خلال مرحلة الإعداد.. فلهم نقول أن رهاننا بمريخنا دوما أن يكون له الصدر بين جميع الأندية.

إرتفاع سقف الآمال و الطموحات ليس بوليد لحظات الإعداد.. بل هو نظرة متأملة لما يعم الكوكب الأحمر بالكامل من حراك.

من حقنا أن نحلم و نزايد في الرهانات.. فالمريخ علمنا بأنه يأتي حين نريد له ذاك.. و الآن كل شعب المريخ يبغي التقدم للأمام غاية و هدفا.

مريخنا كبير.. و تميزه ليس حدثا عابرا لنخشي عليه من الآمال.. لهذا تجده دوما عندنا في موضع الترشيح للتوشح بالألقاب كل عام.

تحضيراتنا مثالية.. و كنانتنا عامرة بالنجوم النواضر الذين يدعمهم جمهور يغطي قرص الشمس أو يزيد.. فبالله عليكم ما هي مقومات فرق البطولات غير ما سلف ذكره.

خطوة بخطوة سنعبر الحلم معا.. يجمعنا الحب الأحمر الأخاذ و يشملنا تأريخ رائع من الفخامة بنوره الوضأ.

علي بركة الله.

*نبضة أخيرة*

تسعون عاما و التميز أحمرا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يشترط أن تكون القناة الناقله للدوري الممتاز موسم 2017 -2018 ان تبث المباريات بتقنية hd
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بايرن ميونخ يهنئ الشعب السوداني بالإستقلال



الكوتش – دبي
شارك نادي بايرن ميونخ الألماني الشعب السوداني بالذكرى 61 لعيد الاستقلال المجيد الذي يتزامن مع احتفالات العالم برأس السنة الميلادية.

ونشر الحساب الرسمي لموقع بايرن ميونخ تغريدة على موقعه الخاص في تويتر جاء فيها “‏نتمنى لكل جماهيرنا في السودان عيد وطني سعيد وعام جديد ملئ بالنجاحات”.

يذكر أن بايرن ميونخ سبق والتقى بفريق المريخ في مباراة ودية عام في يناير 2014 وأقيمت في العاصمة القطرية الدوحة وانتهت بفوز العملاق الألماني بصعوبة 2-صفر وترتبط الرياضة السودانية عموما وكرة القدم على وجه الخصوص بعلاقات وطيدة مع الكرة الالمانية من خلال الاستعانة بعدد كبير من المدربين الألمان على مستوى المنتخبات الوطنية والفرق الكبيرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قناة مصرية تتهم مجدي شمس الدين بالتزوير

الكوتش – القاهرة

وجهت قناة النيل للرياضة المصرية اتهامات مباشرة وصريحة لسكرتير الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وعضو المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد الافريقي مجدي شمس الدين بالتزوير، جاء ذلك مساء الأحد عبر مدير التحرير في القسم الرياضي لصحيفة الأهرام المصرية حيث ذكر ان شمس الدين يكتب تقارير مزورة وكاذبة لـ ( الفيفا ) بصفته مراقبا لإنتخابات كرة القدم في أفريقيا ومنها علي سبيل المثال انتخابات مجلس إدارة كرة القدم للاتحاد المصري التي أثبتت القضاء المصري انها إنتخابات مزورة وأصدر حكما قضائياً ببطلانها وذكر الإعلامي المصري أن القضاء ولجنة القيم ستقوم بمحاسبة وإصدار قرارات لكل من شارك في التزوير والتضليل.

وتعتبر هذه الاتهامات هي الأخطر من نوعها لمسؤول في الاتحاد الافريقي خلال الفترة الأخيرة، لا سيما ومجدي شمس الدين ظل يعُهد إليه ( الفيفا ) مراقبة انتخابات في دول بعيدة عن الضوء الاعلامي مثل جنوب السودان والصومال وغيرها من الدول الافريقية التي تعيش صراعات سياسية ورياضية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
 عملتها شينة !!

في الاخبار ان اللجنة الاجتماعية للمريخ ستؤبن نائب رئيس المريخ الذي لا زال حي يرزق !!
لاول مرة يتم تأبين شخص على قيد الحياة !! سمعنا بحكاية الاشباح و لكننا لم نسمع بتأبين الاحياء و تلك جديدة لنج الا في عهد مجالس عصام الحاج !!
ان كان مجالس عصام الحاج تتحدث باعضاءها فطبيعي جدا ان تفشل في اداء الدور الرسالي المنوط بها !!
اداري يمعط كيبل قناة النيلين و يحرم المشاهدين من متابعة مباراة في الدوري الممتاز عجبي !!
اداري يطلق تصريحات مثيرة للجدل و يصف غيره بالجهل !!
قيادي يعتدي على رئيس نادي المريخ بالكرسي و يرديه ارضا وسط دهشة انصار النادي و مع ذلك يتم تعيينه عضوا في مجالس المريخ على مدى اربعة عشر عاما !! ماذا ننتظر من اداريين يتم ترقيتهم لانهم اعتدوا باللفظ او الضرب !!
من قبل اعتدي احد الاداريين بالضرب على صحافي و كاد ان يؤدي بحياته و للعلم انه عمل في عهد الاخ جمال الوالي !!
لا ادري كيف تنشط الاعضاء و تغيب الحجة و تصبح لغة رسمية في كافة المناسبات !!
انت تملك العضلات اذا انت مطلوب للعمل في مجالس المريخ
!! العضلات قبل الفهم و القانون !!
نعود لتأبين نائب رئيس المريخ الاسبق الذي لا زال حي يرزق !! فضيحة ان ينساها التاريخ ان ينشر خبرا عن تأبين المريخ لرجل لا زال حي يرزق .
متفرقات
تجمع بحري تحرك بقوة من اجل الحفاظ على كرامته التي حاول همت ان يهدرها بقرار ارتجالي اعتاد على اتخاذه في المريخ و ناديه درجة ثالثة الذي تم شطبه نهائيا في سنار همت الذي تسبب في انهيار نادي و شطب من اللعب كيف له ان يقيم رجل في قامة وطن وهو الاخ عبد العزيز نصر الدين الذي رفع شعار الحرب على الفساد و المفسدين !!
الصحافة ستتولي امر المشاركة في الحرب الشرسة على المفسدين و الفساد في كافة المؤسسات و لن تتواني في تطهير الوسط الرياضي من المهملين !!
عبد العزيز تعرض الى حرب شرسة من اتحاد الخرطوم و حاول ان يسلب منه منصب امانة المال و لكن تجمع بحري تحرك بقوة ووضع الامور في نصابها في اجتماع مساء امس و طالب بهمت ان يلزم حدوده !!
همت ليس معينا حتى يجثم على صدرة الاتحاد و يحاول ممارسة الاقصاء!!
همت لان في جيبه تسكن العقارب هرب من المريخ الذي يكون القرار فيه لمن يملك المال و حاول ان يسلب الآخرين حقوقهم !!
بحري وضعت همت و رفاقه في علبهم و كشفت لهم ان القانون هو من يحكم و يسود و لا يعلى عليه باي حال من الاحوال
اخيرا
المريخ يستأنف اعداده بتدريبات على ملاعب الاكاديمية !!
المريخ يعود للنجيل الصناعي تحسبا لمباراة اسياد البلد باستاد الثغر الحبيب و حتى لا يتعرض اللاعبين الي الاصابة سيستمر المريخ في تدريبات النجيل الصناعي حتى مباراة الفريق في مهرجان السياحة !!
اخيرا جدا
عملتها شينة !!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الهلال يبدأ تهميش طارق أحمد آدم بتعيين مساعد جزائري
 موقع الكوتش

  وافق مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال برئاسة اشرف الكاردينال، على تنفيذ قرار  المدرب الفرنسي لافاني بتعيين الجزائري عمارة مرواني مدربًا مساعدًا في  الجهاز الفني للفريق الأول لكرة القدم جنباً إلى جنب مع وجود المساعد  الوطني طارق أحمد آدم.
 واكد مجلس  الهلال إن تعيين عمارة كمدرب مساعد، جاء بناءً على طلب لافاني، كما أكد ان  الكابتن طارق احمد آدم سيكون مدرباً عاماً للفريق، ورغم تباين التسمية  بالنسبة لطارق وعمارة، الا ان مهمتهما واحدة هي مساعدة المدرب مما يفتح  الباب لتهميش المدرب الوطني طارق أحمد آدم الذي يبدو ان لافاني غير راضٍ عن  العمل معه.
 الجدير بالذكر ان الجزائري قد انضم امس للمعسكر الازرق  الإعدادي الذي يقيمه حالياً بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة، وسبق لعمارة العمل  في نادي الهلال عندما كان مساعداً للمدرب البلجيكي باتريك، كما عمل مع  المدرب الفرنسي في مواقع أخرى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريق عبد الله الحديث عن اقالة الالماني عمل تخريبي

حذر الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسى المساعد الاول لرئيس نادي المريخ من مغبة العمل على نسف الاستقرار الفني والاداري الذي ينعم به النادي
مؤكدا  ان المجلس سيتصدى بقوة لمن وصفهم بالخلايا النائمة التي تتحرك في الظلام  لنسف الاستقرار عبر الاخبار الكاذبة لافتا الى ان الحديث عن اقالة انتوني  هاي في هذا التوقيت عمل تخريبي لا يصدر عن مريخي.
وافاد الفريق عبدالله ان المدير الفني يقوم بعمله على اكمل وجه وان المجلس ينظر بعين الرضاء لعمله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعين طبيب نفسي مختص واختصاصي تغذية

قال علاء الدين يس عضو مجلس المريخ انهم في مجلس المريخ قاموا بتعيين طبيب نفسي لفريق الكرة يوم امس وسيكون متواجدا مع الفريق بصورة مستمرة في الموسم الجديد بعد ان تم توقيع العقد معه براتب شهري متفق عليه.
واضاف كذلك قمنا بتعيين اختصاصي تغذية متفرغ بعقد وراتب ايضا وهدفنا استكمال الجهاز الطبي بصورة علمية لا تقل عن الاندية الكبرى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاروق جبرة:اعمل بانسجام تام مع هاي

اشاد  الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام للمريخ بالتعامل الراقي من قبل الالماني  انتوني هاي المدير الفني مع طاقمه المعاون ومع جميع اللاعبين.
مشيرا الى انه يناقش كل صغيرة وكبيرة مع المدير الفني الذي يستشيرة في الخيارات ويشركه في اتخاذ القرار.
وتابع هاي يستشيرني في كل صغيرة وكل كبيرة ويستمع لي جيدا واعتقد ان هذا الانسجام التام سينعكس ايجابيا على فريق الكرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاطف خالد لاعب المريخ:ساخضع لعملية جراحية اليوم

طمان عاطف خالد نجم المريخ الجديد الجماهير على سلامته واشار الى ان الاصابة التي حرمته من استكمال فترة الاعداد بالدوحة طفيفة وغير مخيفة لافتا الى انه خضع الى فحوصات طبية تحت اشراف المستر علاءالدين يس وتبين انه بحاجة لعملية خفيفة متوقعا اجراء العملية اليوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق
 ناصر بابكر
 العقرب وشيبوب والجمهور المغلوب 

  * شهد العام 2015 إصدار الهلال لعدة بيانات مع عدد كبير من التصريحات عبر  وسائل الإعلام المختلفة من قادة المجلس الأزرق ومضمون تلك البيانات  والتصريحات كان واحداً وهو أن النادي لن يتنازل عن قضية بكري المدينة مع  التأكيد على الوصول بها لآخر مراحل التقاضي وهي محكمة التحكيم الرياضية  بـ(لوزان) مع الكثير من التهديد والوعيد قبل أن تذهب كل تلك العنتريات  أدراج الرياح ويكتشف الشارع الهلالي أن المجلس جره لمعركة في غير معترك لم  يجني منها الأزرق سوي السراب ويكتشف الجمهور أنه كان ضحية لأكاذيب ومواقف  مفتعلة لا علاقة لها بالواقع.
 * وعلي الرغم من أن موقف الهلال وقتها  وأمينه العام عماد الطيب كان مثار تندر وسخرية من قبل مختلف قطاعات المجتمع  المريخي وسيما الإعلام والجمهور .. إلا أن مجلس المريخ مع ذلك عاد وفعل  الأمر نفسه وشغل الرأي العام المريخي العام الفائت بقضية شيبوب بذات  السيناريو والتفاصيل المملة التي تشمل بيانات ومئات التصريحات في الصحف  والإذاعات والقنوات الفضائية إلى جانب عشرات القرارات في إجتماعات المجلس  مع تقديم ذات الوعود وقطع العهود بأن المجلس لن يتنازل عن القضية وسيصل بها  لآخر مراحل التقاضي مع وعد بالعمل على إسقاط اتحاد الكرة بكل السبل وتكوين  لجنة لهذا الغرض مع التذكير أن المريخ وبسبب تداعيات قضية شيبوب إنسحب من  مباراة القمة في الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز.
 * الفرق الوحيد بين  الموقفين أن مجلس الهلال وبمثلما خدع أنصاره وبمثلما هيأهم لحرب لا نهاية  لها في قضية بكري المدينة بالكثير من البيانات والتصريحات عاد وأعلن  لجماهيره قفل باب القضية ببيان وإن كان فطيراً ويحوي مبررات واهية وأعذار  أقبح من الذنب إلا أنه يحمد للمجلس أنه أعلن رسمياً إغلاق باب قضية العقرب  وتحمل الإنتقادات التي تعرض لها من الإعلام والأنصار وهي إنتقادات مستحقة  بعد أن تم التلاعب بمشاعرهم لفترة طويلة وخداعهم بالكثير من الوعود السراب  .. وإن كان موقف المجلس الهلالي سيئاً فإن موقف المجلس المريخي أسوأ بكثير  لأنه لم يتكرم حتي بإعلان إغلاق باب قضية شيبوب وإعلان فشله في إسترداد  حقوق النادي إن كان له حقوق أو الإعتراف بأنه جر المجتمع المريخي بأسره  لمعركة من غير معترك رغبة من بعض الاداريين في صناعة بطولات وهمية علي حساب  النادي وقضاياه استغلالا لعاطفة الجمهور الذي انساق وقتها بكلياته خلف  الإدارة التي خذلته خذلان مبين بالفشل في استرداد حق النادي ولم تحترمه  بعدم إعلان اغلاق ملف القضية بشكل رسمي رهاناً على ضعف ذاكرة الأنصار وعلى  الزمن ليطويها النسيان وينسي معها الملايين من شعب المريخ العنتريات  والتصريحات واستعراض العضلات والبطولات التي كشفت الأيام زيفها ليكون  الجمهور كالعادة هو الضحية.
 * بطبيعة الحال.. لم تكن قضية شيبوب وحدها  التي لم يكن فيها المجلس على قدر التصريحات التي كانت تصدر من أعضاءه  والوعود التي تقدم للجمهور .. فالذاكرة وإن كانت ضعيفة لا تنسي البيان  الشهير بعد مباراة الأهلي مدني والهلال التي شهدت فضيحة السمؤال التاريخية  والذي أعلن فيه المريخ عدم خوضه لأي مباراة في الدوري الممتاز مالم يتم  تنفيذ بعض الشروط التي تضمنها البيان والتي لم ينفذ منها حرفاً واحداً  ووقتها واصل المريخ مبارياته كأن شيئاً لم يكن.
 * شخصياً أثق أن لا أحد  في مجتمع المريخ يرغب في رؤية شيبوب مجدداً في الديار الحمراء وأثق أكثر  أنه لو حضر بكلتا قدميه طالباً اللعب للزعيم فلن يكون مرحباً به من جانب  الجماهير على أقل تقدير في ظل إستحالة الثقة في المواقف الإدارية .. لكن ما  دعاني لتناول قضية اللاعب في هذه المساحة هو بدأ العد التنازلي لموسم جديد  نمني النفس أن تغيب فيه العنتريات والمعارك الوهمية التي يفتعلها  الإداريين إما لتغطية فشل وعجز في ملفات أخري أو رغبة في صناعة بطولات  وهمية.. موسم نأمل أن يسوده الإستقرار وأن تكون مجالس الإدارات هي وقود ذاك  الإستقرار وإن كانت الأمنية الأخيرة صعبة وعصية على التحقق سيما في ظل  وجود إداريين لا يطيب لهم العيش ولا يلتفت لهم أحد إلا في وضع الفوضي  والأجواء العكرة.
 * وبما أن الرهان على الإدارات ليكونوا رأس الرمح نحو  موسم مستقر يتفرغ فيه الكل للإستمتاع بكرة القدم بعيداً عن الإنفعال وضجيج  البراميل الفارغة والمعارك الوهمية يبقي رهاناً صعباً وفي الغالب خاسراً..  فإننا أعدنا شريط قضيتي المدينة وشيبوب في هذه المساحة عل وعسي يكونان  درساً للإنصار لكي لا يصدقوا كل ما تصدره لهم الأدارات ولكي لا يقعوا مجددا  فريسة لهواة إدعاء البطولات الوهمية ولكي لا يسمحوا للبعض بالعبث والتلاعب  بعواطفهم مع الإشارة إلى أن الوقت والجهد والمساحات التي تجدها تلك  القضايا أولي به ملفات تخدم النادي وتساعد على تطويره دون أن ننسي أن شغل  الرأي العام بمثل تلك المعارك يقلل بطريقة أو بأخري من تركيز فريق كرة  القدم ويجعله مشتت ذهنياً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تبقت 9 ايام وتنتهي عقوبة علاء الدين يوسف



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المطالبه بفتح تحقيق لاعضاء لجنة التسجيلات لمعرفة الطريقة التي تم بها تسجيل المعز محجوب للرابطة كوستي

طالب عدد كبير من اعضاء اتحاد كرة القدم الحالي بفتح تحقيق بالطريقة التي قيد بها حارس مرمي المريخ السابق المعز محجوب في كشوفات نادي الرابطة كوستي وحمل عدد من هؤلاء الاعضاء المسؤولية كامله للجنة التسجيلات باتحاد الكرة والتي يقودها اسامة عطا المنان وقال اعضاء الاتحاد انهم سوف يناقشون هذا الامر في اجتماع المجلس القادم
وكان اللاعب المعز محجوب قد ظهر في تدريبات ذئاب كوستي واعلنت ادارة الرابطة انها قيدته في فترة التسجيلات الشتوية الماضية دون اي ظهور اعلامي للاعب في مكاتب التسجيلات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ارتفاع عدد اعضاء مجلس الشرف لـ 571 

وصل عدد اعضاء مجلس الشرف المريخي الى الرقم 571 و مازالت طلبات الانضمام تتواصل مما يوضح بجلاء نجاح فكرة المجلس و الذي سيرفت خزينة الاحمر باكثر من 11 مليار جنيه سنوياً و هو احد المشاريع التى تعتمد عليها لجنة التسيير فى إراحة النادي من مشكلة الإعتماد على جيوب الأفراد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح

 إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
 المطلوب دعم وحماية أنتوني..!!
  * هدأت الأصوات المنتقدة للألماني أنتوني هاي المدير الفني للمريخ.. في  أعقاب المستوي المميز الذي قدمه الأحمر أمام الأهلي القطري في آخر تجاربه  الإعدادية بالعاصمة الدوحة..!!
 * تأكد منتقدو الألماني أنه يقوم  بعمل كبير في الفرقة الحمراء.. حيث كانت مباراة الأهلي القطري هي العين  التي رأي بها الجميع ما يقوم به أنتوني من عمل كبير.. ظهر جلياً في المستوي  والنتيجة..!!
 * كنت علي يقين تام بأن هناك من يتحرك فعلياً لتشويه  صورة الألماني أمام جماهير المريخ.. لحسابات يعرفونها هم.. ولكن إرادة  السماء ساندت أنتوني بقوة.. ومنحته صك براءة من ضعف المردود الفني..!!
  * خفوت الأصوات المنتقدة.. دليل قاطع علي التسرع الواضح في الحكم علي  تجربة وليدة لم يمض عليها سوي أقل من شهرين.. لم يؤدي فيها المريخ أي  مباراة تنافسية.. حتي تُنصب المشانق له..!!
 * ودليل آخر علي أننا لا  نعرف قيمة المدربين.. والذين يجدون أنفسهم مطالبين بتحقيق الحد الأعلي من  التميز الفني.. وهم لا يجدون الوقت الكافي لإظهار إمكانياتهم..!!
 *  لم تكن تهمني هذه الأصوات المنتقدة.. لقناعتي الراسخة بأن أنتوني يقدم في  عمل جيد جداً مع المريخ.. ولكن كان مهماً جداً أن أعرف تعامل مجلس المريخ  مع هذه الأصوات.. وتحديداً رئيس المريخ السيد جمال الوالي..!!
 *  لماذا.. لأنه الضامن الوحيد لإستمرار أي مدرب.. ولأنه صاحب تأثير كبير علي  كل شئ في المريخ.. ويعرف من خلال تجربته الطويلة في رئاسة النادي كيفية  تقييم عمل أي مدرب..!!
 * الوالي إعترف من قبل بتميز غارزيتو فنياً..  وإشراف الفرنسي علي كل صغيرة وكبيرة في الفرقة الحمراء.. ولكن في ذات  الوقت.. شكي من الشخصية المتقبلة لغارزيتو.. والمزاجية التي يتعامل بها..!!
  * ولكن الفرنسي أبقته النتائج الباهرة التي حققها مع المريخ أفريقياً..  والتي شكلت له صمام الأمان أمام أي محاولات لإقالته.. فوجد غارزيتو سنداً  كبيراً من الجماهير والإعلام..!!
 * مع العلم أنه تعرض في بدايات  عمله مع المريخ لذات الإنتقادات التي وُجهت للألماني أنتوني هاي.. ولكنه  نجح في إسكات كل الإنتقادات.. ومد لسانه طويلاً لكل من شكك في قيمته  الفنية..!!
 * الآن.. يسير أنتوني هاي في ذات الطريق.. رغم أنه لم  يدخل حتي هذه اللحظة في التنافس الرسمي.. ولكنه نجح في تأكيد علي أن  بإمكانه تحقيق شئ مع المريخ.. إذا وجد الوقت.. والمناخ الملائم..!!
 *  لذا فإن الواجب يفرض علي رئيس المريخ الأخ جمال الوالي تشكيل الحماية  الكاملة للألماني أنتوني هاي.. لأن مجرد التفكير في وضع خطة بديلة  بالإستعانة بمدرب آخر.. تعني نسف كل الجهود التي قام بها هو شخصياً من أجل  تقديم موسم مميز..!!
 * أعرف يقيناً.. أن رئيس المريخ تربطة علاقة  مميزة بأنتوني.. وهما علي إتفاق كامل.. ويتشاوران في كل شئ.. وهذا في حد  ذاته أعفي الوالي نفسه من تكرار هاي لتفاصيل شخصية غارزيتو التي لم يطيق  الوالي التعامل معها..!!
 * أنتوني حتي هذه اللحظة.. قدم عملاً  مقنعاً.. ويطمع في تقديم الأفضل.. لأنه لا زال في البدايات.. والبدايات  دائماً صعبة.. وغارزيتو الذي وضعه الكثيرون في مقارنة مع أنتوني.. عاني في  البدايات..!!
 * والحماية التي أعنيها والتي يجب علي الوالي توفيرها  للألماني.. هي مواصلة دعمه الكامل له أمام أي محاولات لتشويه صورته..  وإنهاء أي أزمات يصنعها أي لاعب أو عضو في الجهاز الفني أو إداري تشغل  أنتوني عن عمله..!!
 * علي الوالي أن يوضح للاعبي المريخ حقيقة  واحدة.. وهي عدم قدرة أي منهم علي تشكيل لوبي ضد المدرب مهما بلغت  نجوميته.. وأن دكة البدلاء أو الإبعاد سيكون مصير كل من يحاول نسف الجهود  الجبارة التي قام بها من أجل التقدم في التنافس الخارجي..!!
 *  أمامنا في الند التقليدي الهلال.. تتجلي الصورة واضحة.. بإستمرار موضة  تبديل المدربين.. وتأثير بعض النجوم الكبار في بقاء هذا المدرب وذهاب ذاك..  ولا نريد بأي حال من الأحوال أن تنتقل هذه الحمي إلي المريخ بذات  الطريقة..!!
 * لا كبير علي التوجيهات.. ولا يوجد لاعب يتحكم في مصير  نادٍ كبير مثل المريخ.. لذا فإن الواجب يفرض علي رئيس المريخ ومجلسه  وقطاعه الرياضي.. فرض أقصي درجات الإنضباط..!!
 * والتأكيد علي أن  كلمة المدرب هي العليا.. لأنه الأدري بمصلحة الفريق.. وأنه صاحب الكلمة  الأولي والأخيرة في الفريق.. وأن الوحيد الذي يمتلك محاسبة المدرب هو مجلس  الإدارة..!!
 * أعلم.. أن نتائج أي مدرب تتحكم تماماً في إستمراره أو  ذهابه.. ولكن أنتوني لم يدخل بعد مرحلة محاسبته بالنتائج.. ومحاولة إستباق  ذلك بالتصريحات أعتبرها قلة خبرة إدارية.. وتأكيد علي نوايا مبيّتة لإقالة  الألماني من تدريب الأحمر..!!
 * وحتي النتائج السيئة ليست مقياساً  لإقالة أي مدرب.. إذا كان رئيس النادي أو أعضاء مجلس الإدارة علي قناعة  تامة بإمكانيات المدرب وما يقوم به من عمل.. لأنه لا يوجد فريق يحقق الفوز  في كل المباريات..!!
 * أنتوني.. يحتاج للحماية والسند الإداري أكثر  من أي شئ آخر.. لأن الجميع شعروا بوجود تغييرات فنية في الفرقة الحمراء..  وأرتفعت أسهم أنتوني بشكل كبير.. لأن المشاهدة الحية في مباراة الأهلي  القطري أغنت المريخاب عن السماعية التي كانت مسيطرة علي المشهد الفني  للفريق في معسكر أنطاليا..!!
 إتجاه الرياح..!!
 * الوالي علي  قناعة راسخة بإمكانيات أنتوني هاي.. وتحمل الكثير من النقد بعد قبوله  التعاقد معه لمجرد طرح الألماني نفسه لتدريب المريخ.. والواجب يفرض علي  رئيس المريخ الإستمرار في الدعم والحماية..!!
 * لا مجال إطلاقاً  لتكرار أزمات الجهاز الفني للفرنسي غارزيتو.. مرة أخري مع الألماني أنتوني  هاي.. وعلي مجلس المريخ أن يكون حازماً مع أي عضو في الجهاز الفني يسعي  لخلق المشاكل..!!
 * وتوفير السند للألماني لا يعني الإبقاء عليه  فقط.. ولكن منحه صلاحياته كاملة في وجود هذا أو إبعاد ذاك.. لأنه المسئول  الأول والأخير عن الفريق فنياً..!!
 * عضو الجهاز الفني الذي يقوم  بتسريب وقائع ما يحدث في كواليس الجهاز الفني.. ويطعن في إمكانيات أنتوني  هاي.. يجب ذهابه فوراً مثلما ذهب في عهد الفرنسي غارزيتو..!!
 *  الوالي ومجلسه قاما بعمل ضخم.. تكلل بالتعاقد مع أميز اللاعبين.. وتوفير  معسكرين علي مستوي عالٍ جداً.. ومجرد السكوت علي بعض التفاصيل الصغيرة  المؤثرة.. يعني هدم كل ما تم بسهولة جداً..!!
 * دعم وحماية الوالي  شخصياً لأنتوني هاي.. يختلف عن أي دعم يمكن أن يجده الألماني.. إلا دعم  النتائج الجيدة التي تحمي أي مدرب ضد أي محاولات لإقالته..!!
 *  أمنياتي الصادقة للأخ الصديق والزميل سامر العمرابي بالتوفيق في مهمته  الجديدة وتجربته الأولي في رئاسة تحرير(الزاوية).. لأن مسيرته الإعلامية  الناجحة كان ينقصها تولي هذا المنصب الكبير..!!
 * (الزاوية) ستظل  أجمل فتراتي الصحفية.. ولن أبتعد عنها.. لأن إرتباطي بها لم يكن له علاقه  بأي منصب.. وسأظل متواجداً فيها إلي أن يقضي الله أمراً كان مفعولاً..!!
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*من  هو عضو الجهاز الفني الذي يسرب الأخبار عن أنتوني؟
يجب بتره فوراً لأن (البصلة المعفنة) تعفن باقي البصل
لا كبير على المريخ و يكفينا مرارات الموسم السابق
*

----------


## المريود

*صدقت ابو النجوم
                        	*

----------

